# WWE WHC, CENA WINS LOL



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

If anybody is even remotely surprised by this then :maury


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Cena Champion =*

Same Old Shit WWE took a step backwards


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

D-mn him. I bet Kevin Dunn and a couple of skinheads were celebrating.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

His Time Is NOW!!! :cena3


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


















































Yeah, right. Fuck this PPV.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

*The Champ Is Here: John Cena Wins WWE WHC*

The match was pretty good, and Cena being champ again will freshen up his character, at least temporarily. 

With Cena rumored to wrestle Brock at Summer Slam, it looks like Lesnar might be a World Champ again. 

Thoughts?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

:cena3


#15, a filler reign.

My interest in this is in the negative. 2014 and this fucker is still in the main event. NO BUYS.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena Champion =*

Cena is money.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

What happened to the people saying WWE was moving in a fresh new direction after WM? And here we are again. All roads lead back to cena. Hopefully now people don't delude themselves and can't just accept it.

Can't wait to see dat subscription number drop.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

The _new_ champion? It's his fucking championship that he flushed down the toilet 10 years ago.

Can't wait for him to retire.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> If anybody is even remotely surprised by this then :maury


I agree. Everyone else in that match is either not ready or would be boring as **** as a champ.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Cena vs Lesnar. It's a money match for Summerslam

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



x78 said:


> His Time Is NOW OVER!!! :cena3


Edited for truth.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Seth won't be cashing in for a few months likely, so we're going to be seeing Cena with the title for a while yet.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Welcome to today's WWE. Where we only need you champion for a month in order to give it to somebody else :HHH2


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

????


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I knew this would happen and I'm still pissed.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Let the stock plummet and let the network subscriptions drop.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Well, I knew they wouldn't let Reigns, Cesaro, Bray, Kane, Sheamus or ADR win it, so there was really only a 50/50 chance.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Kaban said:


> I agree. Everyone else in that match is either not ready or* would be boring as **** as a champ.*


Just like cena..atleast it would be something we haven't seen 15 times before.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Even Flow said:


> Seth won't be cashing in for a few months likely, so we're going to be seeing Cena with the title for a while yet.


TBH I wouldn't be surprised if they do the cash-in on Raw tomorrow with Cena winning again like with Sandow last year.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Kaban said:


> I agree. Everyone else in that match is either not ready or *would be boring as **** as a champ.*


So then why are you ok with Cena winning? :side:


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Notice how much like a heel he looked after he won. We can dream eh? Other than that my only thoughts are:

*FUCKFUCKCINGFUCKINGCUNTWHYWHWHYHWHYNOFUCKINGWWEWHHHHHHHYFUCK*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Oh well, it means Lesnar v Cena 2 and we know who will win! I hope.

Although knowing WWE..:cena3


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Many invisible people were cheering. At least Vince McMahon trusts these type of fans.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



x78 said:


> TBH I wouldn't be surprised if they do the cash-in on Raw tomorrow with Cena winning again like with Sandow last year.


Oh but Cena would just be ELEVATING Rollings...Just like he ELEVATED Sandow...Now instead of 1 gimmick he has unlimited gimmicks.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*


----------



## Allons-Y 420 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I know with Brock probably coming back for the championship it can't happen, but I really wish Bray Wyatt would've won. It would've been a great moment and imo a good move. But alas the 16 time champ is here:side: and we just have to deal with it.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Davion McCool said:


> Notice how much like a heel he looked after he won. We can dream eh? Other than that my only thoughts are:
> 
> *FUCKFUCKCINGFUCKINGCUNTWHYWHWHYHWHYNOFUCKINGWWEWHHHHHHHYFUCK*


You can boo him all you like, but Cena is the greatest champion of ALL TIME!!!!! :cole3


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Well we know the 1st 15 minutes of tomorrow's raw is going to be garbage.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Not even mad. Let's face it, we've all been watching long enough to see what was coming. No swerve, so surprises when Cena is involved.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Who cares anymore? The WWE is just fucking themselves over if their declining ratings and money losses are anything to go by. :lol


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Good thing i have not watched the wwe since the world cup started now i can take a long break until Daniel Bryan returns


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Ric Flair, WE COMIN' FOR YOU *****!


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

THE CHAMP ISSSS HEEERRREE!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Xevoz said:


> So then why are you ok with Cena winning? :side:


I am definitely not ok with it. I know he is boring. Most boring guy on the roster probably. But at least they know he's a safe bet to get shit done and isn't high risk like trying to put the belt on some new guy.... just look at what happened every time they put it on ADR.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Yay Cena!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

He got about 90 seconds of offense in that match. 
YET HE WON! TRULY THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME!

:bow


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena is the new WWE WHC!*

I think his reign is going to be longer than everyone seems to be expecting. 

If he faces Lesnar at Summerslam and drops the title how is WWE going to work this? They won't pay Lesnar for extra dates, they are in the process of significantly cutting their budgets. Lesnar would want ridiculous money to work the whole way through to Mania next year. 

I think this is going to be a long and shitty Cena title reign where he is fed new guys like Cesaro and Rusev and maybe even gets his win back over Bryan. Wouldn't surprise me at all. Add in a shitty feud with Kane or a returning Batista as well. fpalm A new era eh? :lol

Lesnar/Cena for the title ain't happening until the Rumble at the earliest. Don't care what that leaked Summerslam poster said, logically it can't happen.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I'm laughing uncontrollably..

I think they've finally broke me


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Kane should have got a filler reign imo. The others weren't ready or aren't good enough.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

meh, im done watching this dull ass product for now until brock returns


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

safe bet, they gave away their SSLAM MaiNE vent u didn't think they would change their minds? Better give it to him now than have 3 straight title changes (yes Brock will be champion at SSLAM)


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :cena3
> 
> 
> #15, a filler reign.
> ...


You have no drawing cm in your avi.... but thats none of my business


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Allons-Y 420 said:


> I know with Brock probably coming back for the championship it can't happen, but I really wish Bray Wyatt would've won. It would've been a great moment and imo a good move. But alas the 16 time champ is here:side: and we just have to deal with it.


15

In years to come i imagine all will come out how much of a grip Cena had on creative. He leeches on others heat and then comes back for the strap. Same old shit, burying the company's future as he goes.

I have never wished a career ending injury on any wrestler, but for Cena i make an exception.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Was hoping for Cesaro to win but Cena is the next best option. I'll take a hundred Cena reigns over the other dorks in the match (besides Cesaro) winning tonight.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

In recent times WWE has always followed big "fuck yous" like this with something for the hardcore fans straight after. Expect a big Ambrose or Bryan segment tomorrow night, teasing us that things are about to change for the better (they aren't).

The only positive way I can see this ending is Bryan beating Cena for the title and then facing Lesnar at Summerslam, which would be fucking incredible and could be an era-defining match. Or we might get Cena Vs Brock 2. Lel.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I'm sure there was a fat guy screaming for Cena in the front row.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Ehh whatever. Same old shit. As long as he drops it to Brock then I'd be content.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

My problem isn't Cena winning, it's that it's essentially confirmed he's going to drop it to Lesnar. *ANYONE*is a better choice than Lesnar.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



skyman101 said:


> Kane should have got a filler reign imo. The others weren't ready or aren't good enough.


:booklel it's like you've never seen any of Kane's reigns.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Plan B. There's always a Plan B.

Be Cena! :cena5


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I quit watching WWE TV for 3 months, and this is what I come back to

Glad nothing has changed. It's always any combo of Bryan, Cena, or Orton. Fuck those 3 guys. Give someone else a shot.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

It's a shame Cena's going to eclipse Flair's 16 title reigns. I was hoping nobody would ever get past 16 but Cena certainly will.


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Well at least I'll be Savin $9.99 a month soon.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*You can't blame the WWE*

This company knows nothing else. They have no creativity, they have no direction. When times get rough, when people get injured, and when the numbers dwindle. They have board meetings, and say, time to go back to John Cena. John Cena, is all they know. For a decade that has been the case. Blaming the WWE would be like blaming a blind man for not seeing a "Do not cross" sign. They literally have NO idea how to do ANYTHING else. And when Cena retires, this company will figure out how clueless they really are. But until then, they can keep going back to John Cena and will continue to be a mediocre product that will never get better. The status quo is here to stay.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



skyman101 said:


> Kane should have got a filler reign imo. The others weren't ready or aren't good enough.


This. I wouldn't mind having Kane going completely off the rails from The Authority and every guy they send at him, he completely demolishes. Put HHH in an "enemy of my enemy is my friend" situation with a returning DB, who gets his revenge on Kane and wins the title again. Yeah, Kane isn't probably the best guy to have as champion, but he could at least have a satisfactory reign and there's a few ways to go with him from a storyline perspective. I'm just getting tired of "spoiler alert: Cena wins."


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Even Flow said:


> It's a shame Cena's going to eclipse Flair's 16 title reigns. I was hoping nobody would ever get past 16 but Cena certainly will.


Realistically Cena is going to end up with 20+ at least, probably closer to 30.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Time for Plan B I guess. lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



LateTrain27 said:


> My problem isn't Cena winning, it's that it's essentially confirmed he's going to drop it to Lesnar. *ANYONE*is a better choice than Lesnar.


Do you think WWE will seriously let a guy who has a certain amount of dates on his contract and works part-time hold their World Title? Because I don't think it's happening.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

How is Brock going to be champ if he only wants to be there like four times a year? Lol...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



LateTrain27 said:


> My problem isn't Cena winning, it's essentially confirmed he's going to drop it to Lesnar. *ANYONE *is a better choice.


The problem is when that is going to happen. Everyone is assuming Summerslam yet WWE are definitely not going to pay Brock a shit load of money whilst they are cutting budgets and seem to be losing $ every week. 

Therefore he cant drop it to Brock that early because it would mean the title never getting defended and no Champion for house shows for nearly a year. It's not happening. Royal Rumble 2015 is a lot more likely.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Newsflash.

Brock isn't winning. Cena will hold the title until WrestleMania and fight Reigns who will likely win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: You can't blame the WWE*

They can't keep relying on him for much longer. His body is and has been falling apart for a few years now.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I've seen some people act legitimately shocked about this & I don't see why. I saw this win coming a mile away & I know I'm not the only one. In WWE's world, he has been without the title for too long, so it was only a matter of time before he won it again.










And yeah, he's definitely going to beat Flair's record. I think that was always obvious though.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Even Flow said:


> Do you think WWE will seriously let a guy who has a certain amount of dates on his contract and works part-time hold their World Title? Because I don't think it's happening.


Do you not remember the rock?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

That John Cena kid has a Future. :vince$


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*WWE Misses another opportunity*

WWE Just really sucks lately they have missed so many opourtunitys to have new feuds but they took a step backwards tonight Im really hating the WWE giving Cena yet another Title is Not whats best for business Im tired of how young Cena is and How close he is to beating Ric Flairs record this is the biggest joke of all. Cena is given shot after shot let the young guys have a chance can we please have a champion that is not a complete Joke Roman Reigns should of won this I wanted Brock Vs Roman so bad at Summer Slam but we have to deal with Wife Beating Cena Iam getting sick and tired of the Direction WWE is going.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

WWE is completely focused on this one guy and it's disgusting. God only knows just what the fuck they're going to do when Cena retires and they have to shift the focus onto other guys, which'll be kinda fucking difficult considering they've made everyone else on the roster irrelevant in comparison to the last son of Krypton. 

Jesus Christ... I say that not as a way to show my displeasure, I say "Jesus Christ" because that is literally who this Cena motherfucker is becoming.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



x78 said:


> Realistically Cena is going to end up with 20+ at least, probably closer to 30.


For sure. I was thinking by the time Cena's retired (whenever) he'd of had ay least 25+ title reigns.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Even Flow said:


> Do you think WWE will seriously let a guy who has a certain amount of dates on his contract and works part-time hold their World Title? Because I don't think it's happening.


The Rock says hi


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Not 1 Not 2 not 3 not 4 not 5 not 6 not 7 not 8 not 9 not 10 not 11 not 12 not 13 not 14 
but Golden Boy is a *15 time WORLD CHAMPION* :cena2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*

Cena > Flair and Reigns


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



xfiles2099 said:


> WWE Just really sucks lately they have missed so many opourtunitys to have new feuds but they took a step backwards tonight Im really hating the WWE giving Cena yet another Title is Not whats best for business Im tired of how young Cena is and How close he is to beating Ric Flairs record this is the biggest joke of all. Cena is given shot after shot let the young guys have a chance can we please have a champion that is not a complete Joke Roman Reigns should of won this I wanted Brock Vs Roman so bad at Summer Slam but we have to deal with Wife Beating Cena I wanna be Black Iam getting sick and tired of the Direction WWE is going.


What do you mean by wife beating?!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

And lol at him dropping it to Brock. I don't see that happening. Not when you still have those like Reigns & Rollins in the picture.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE is completely focused on this one guy and it's disgusting. God only knows just what the fuck they're going to do when Cena retires and they have to shift the focus onto other guys, which'll be kinda fucking difficult considering they've made everyone else on the roster irrelevant in comparison to the last son of Krypton.
> 
> Jesus Christ... I say that not as a way to show my displeasure, I say "Jesus Christ" because that is literally who this Cena motherfucker is becoming.


He's not going to retire. Unless he gets a career-ending injury or the company goes out of business, Cena will be wrestling full-time into his 60s.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*

#2.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Only thing that makes me upset is the fact that the belts were sealed to the triangle. I wanted :cena3 to do a Triple H celebration.

:cena3 :banderas my boy.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Meanwhile in Chicago,


----------



## TheAlphaCena (May 8, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I love Cena


----------



## Allons-Y 420 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Kaban said:


> Do you not remember the rock?


EXACTLY! Rock was champ for a very limited time, why not Brock. Not that it will happen, but it can.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

the real question is.. who does cena face at battleground?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

in a nutshell


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

The champ is here :cool2


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

How many racist plants were wearing neon green shirts in the arena?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*

I said it in the other thread but it got drowned too quickly.

This isn't Super Cena. The entire WWE is gearing towards Daniel Bryan being an absolute mega star. As well as this, WWE is HEAVILY focusing on developing their talent. You can complain all you want, WWE gave you the guys you wanted to win the match.

Had Reigns, Cesaro or Wyatt won tonight, they'd just be in the transition to be defeated. Daniel Bryan effectively owns the WWE title right now as he will win it the second he comes back. Cena can afford a pointless reign, Roman, Wyatt and Cesaro can't. They need legitimate reigns, not transitional ones.

Say it's true, and Brock is coming back to fight for the title. Take out the guys who it's too early for. Would you prefer Kane, Del Rio or Randy Orton Vs Brock than Cena?

WWE is basically using Cena to get Daniel Bryan over. That's HUGE for us fans because it proves that they know what they are doing.

Jeez, in the last year we've got one of the best booked stables of all time, Cesaro, one of the best repackages of all time with Wyatt...and STILL people think WWE doesn't have it covered?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

you can see him
his time is naow naow
you can see him
his time is everytime (like naow)
you can't stop him
his time is naow naow
you will see him
win dat belt naow naow
you can't not see him
his time is NAOW NAOW


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Even Flow said:


> Do you think WWE will seriously let a guy who has a certain amount of dates on his contract and works part-time hold their World Title? Because I don't think it's happening.


He's dropping the title at NoC to Bryan/someone else to help promote network renewals.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Worthless........only Nightray can kill him.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

That's a fucking joke, he did fuck all, all match, Robotic Reigns did more than that tosser, he may as well have sat on commentary all match and promoted Mountain Dew for 25 mins, he'd have done it better than those other 3 jokers!

It really saddens me but I think I'm done, he's beat me, I might have to grow up or something. I'm 24, I don't fucking want to and the cunt is making me.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



Funaki7 said:


> I said it in the other thread but it got drowned too quickly.
> 
> This isn't Super Cena. The entire WWE is gearing towards Daniel Bryan being an absolute mega star. As well as this, WWE is HEAVILY focusing on developing their talent. You can complain all you want, WWE gave you the guys you wanted to win the match.
> 
> ...


You're wrong. Cena isn't losing to Brock. He will hold this title until WrestleMania, and fight Roman Reigns who will win the Royal Rumble. Nobody else in the WWE matters.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



Funaki7 said:


> I said it in the other thread but it got drowned too quickly.
> 
> This isn't Super Cena. The entire WWE is gearing towards Daniel Bryan being an absolute mega star. As well as this, WWE is HEAVILY focusing on developing their talent. You can complain all you want, WWE gave you the guys you wanted to win the match.
> 
> ...


I doubt D Bry wins the belt as soon as he comes back. Probably his 2nd ppv. Also I don't think the wwe views him as the future face of the company. It will be Reigns.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



KingLobos said:


> Newsflash.
> 
> Brock isn't winning. Cena will hold the title until WrestleMania and fight Reigns who will likely win the Royal Rumble.


You think Cena is losing to a non legend at Mania again? :maury


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

To be honest I can only LOL at Cena being champion since I gave up on the WWE a while back





:cena2 

:ti


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Why do you people still watch wrestling if you know that the same thing is going to happen over and over?


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



Funaki7 said:


> I said it in the other thread but it got drowned too quickly.
> 
> This isn't Super Cena. The entire WWE is gearing towards Daniel Bryan being an absolute mega star. As well as this, WWE is HEAVILY focusing on developing their talent. You can complain all you want, WWE gave you the guys you wanted to win the match.
> 
> ...


You really think Bryan will be back in the main event when he returns? :lol

At best he'll get a title rematch but that's it.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

i have no words..


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



Funaki7 said:


> I said it in the other thread but it got drowned too quickly.
> 
> This isn't Super Cena.


What the fuck? :lol This was a textbook example of SuperCena, he came from nowhere, easily took out two guys who had dominated the entire match with just one move each and then won the title without breaking a sweat. One of the most clear-cut SuperCena finishes of all time. The rest of your post was BS as well, how is this anything to do with Daniel Bryan who is out for an indefinite period?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*New WWE Champion (LOL)*

WWE sucks. Cena sucks. MITB sucked. I hope they have enough sense to book Lesnar to destroy Cena. As long as he's the golden boy, Bryan, Wyatt, Cesaro nor the Shield members will get the pushes they are working hard to get. Bryan is an afterthought now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I just can't get over how the guy did nothing in this match but still won.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Why do you people still watch wrestling if you know that the same thing is going to happen over and over?


Because people are fans of certain wrestlers? Know it has more potential?

Just because the outcomes suck doesn't mean people should have to stop watching.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh my god


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

would you have preferred a new guy like bray,roman or cesaro be a transitional champion to brock?

wwe is deign them a favor


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I bet Cena had a bunch of skinhead militants wearing his merchandise in the front row. I hope some internet mark verbally rips his ass on RAW someday for burying the company when the Golden Boy comes out to speak.


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

They keep saying whats best for Business How the Hell does making Cena Champ make that best for business Does the WWE realize how many people in the Universe hate this guy but I have a Idea we will make him champ any way for the retarded kids. You would think with the Summer Slam poster being leaked they would not make Cena the Champ to save face but this is how that went they approached gay boy Cena and said we cant make you Champ the SS poster was leaked Well if you dont Im walking like CM Punk did God I hate Cena he is nothing but a Chump he is no Champ he is a Chump
The Chump is Here


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



hbgoo1975 said:


> I bet Cena had a bunch of skinhead militants wearing his merchandise in the front row. I hope some internet mark verbally rips his ass on RAW someday for burying the company when the Golden Boy comes out to speak.


How did he bury the company?fpalm


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



Funaki7 said:


> I said it in the other thread but it got drowned too quickly.
> 
> This isn't Super Cena. The entire WWE is gearing towards Daniel Bryan being an absolute mega star. As well as this, WWE is HEAVILY focusing on developing their talent. You can complain all you want, WWE gave you the guys you wanted to win the match.
> 
> ...


Amazing post :clap. Couldn't have said it better myself. Glancing at the big picture it's a smart decision, and fans hate Cena so much, that they will be absolutely dying for Bryan to come back now more than ever. It's a solid decision all around.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



LPPrince said:


> Meanwhile in Chicago,


If Punk didn't leave Cena most likely wouldn't be walking out of MITB as WWE Champ.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Why do you people still watch wrestling if you know that the same thing is going to happen over and over?


They should walk out of the arena in protest if they hate him.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



SVETV988_fan said:


> the real question is.. who does cena face at battleground?


Cena still wins lol.




Unless.


Seth Rollins cashes in the next night on Raw



Unless.

He fails....like Damien Sandow


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



hbgoo1975 said:


> The crowd members who are sick of it can walk out in protest the next time he wins.


I was suggesting not watching wrestling at all instead of wasting hundreds of dollars on tickets just to be disappointed.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



THANOS said:


> Amazing post :clap. Couldn't have said it better myself. Glancing at the big picture it's a smart decision, and fans hate Cena so much, that they will be absolutely dying for Bryan to come back now more than ever. It's a solid decision all around.


people act like bryan isn't going to be just as over when he comes back, he got the biggest pop of the night not even being on the card. 

if wwe wants to repeat the last six months of 2013 and first 3 months of 2014 fine, the end result is gonna be the same, bryan is gonna be in the main event. guy is too over. dirtsheets can bullshit all they want and so can posters here, that's all going to be blown into the irrelevance it is by the deafening pop he's gonna get when he comes back.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I'm through with this crap. Ceenage Mutant Ninja Turtle can go fuck himself.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

The Champ is here

:banderas

:cena3


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm so glad Punk left this shit of a company when he did.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



Funaki7 said:


> I said it in the other thread but it got drowned too quickly.
> 
> This isn't Super Cena. The entire WWE is gearing towards Daniel Bryan being an absolute mega star. As well as this, WWE is HEAVILY focusing on developing their talent. You can complain all you want, WWE gave you the guys you wanted to win the match.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*










:heyman6


Cena winning is a smart move, like people said, Cena can have a transitional reing because he is 15 times champion....Bray,Cesaro or Reings don't


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Cena hasn't been champ for a good while. Every other week they'll be teasing a Rollins cash in, and he'll probably drop the title to Brock shortly. This will be something a little fresher for his character, at least in recent months.

I'm a Cena fan who's grown jaded with him. Hopefully this will change that.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I still expect Lesnar to win the title at SummerSlam. Even though it's now Cena that will challenge him, all that changes is that the finish wont be clean.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I just can't condone how much of a dope they've made Wyatt look, I just can't comprehend it, Cena has DESTROYED him, he'll have nothing left to do as a heel as why will anyone believe him what he says? 

Maybe it WAS too soon for Wyatt, but don't forget the fantastic series of matches him and Bryan had, after Bryan returned, with the family he could have held him off for a few months before dropping it to Bryan.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Somewhere in the arena Vince McMahon is paying off white supremacist skinheads who buy his merchandise! The suits and ties and groupies got their way!


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!!*

Cause they know the title will eventually go back to John Cena.

So unless John Cena is gone, don't blame any other wrestlers for buy-rates, views and ETC.
:cuss:


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



TheAlphaCena said:


> I love Cena


Then your a fucking Gay Loser piece of shit You and this whole forum can suck my cock Cena becoming Champ has turned me into a fucking monster I have lost my mind I cant stand Wrestling anymore I spit in cenas face once When he comes back to Jacksonville I will do it again I have had it with every one of these fucking Cena Lovers go Fuck yourselves Go warship your fucking Idol go buy a bunch of Neon paint and drown yourself in Neon you fucking piece of shit losers Im out


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

If only Brock doesn't win clean... IF ONLY.

Don't ask me what I'm gonna do. It's a secret.

(gonna bomb WWE headquarters)


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



xfiles2099 said:


> Then your a fucking Gay Loser piece of shit You and this whole forum can suck my cock Cena becoming Champ has turned me into a fucking monster I have lost my mind I cant stand Wrestling anymore I spit in cenas face once When he comes back to Jacksonville I will do it again I have had it with every one of these fucking Cena Lovers go Fuck yourselves Go warship your fucking Idol go buy a bunch of Neon paint and drown yourself in Neon you fucking piece of shit losers


is that you dolph ziggler?


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



KingLobos said:


> You're wrong. Cena isn't losing to Brock. He will hold this title until WrestleMania, and fight Roman Reigns who will win the Royal Rumble. Nobody else in the WWE matters.


Daniel Bryan will be back before WrestleMania.



islesfan13 said:


> I doubt D Bry wins the belt as soon as he comes back. Probably his 2nd ppv. Also I don't think the wwe views him as the future face of the company. It will be Reigns.


Daniel Bryan got the biggest WWE push since John Cena, including Lesnar/CM Punk. The WWE put every single bit of the company into him, and then let him have the greatest moment of his career after months and months of trying.....at WrestleMania.

The WWE thinks Reigns is a VERY solid guy. Future champion. But they in absolutely no way have they even considered Reigns to have what they have given to Bryan. Bryan is over with every single person, besides hipsters of course. Reigns will have some time to develop. I wouldn't be surprised to see him as an IC before World champ.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

This thread


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

So, he's going to break Flair's record huh.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



Funaki7 said:


> I said it in the other thread but it got drowned too quickly.
> 
> This isn't Super Cena. The entire WWE is gearing towards Daniel Bryan being an absolute mega star. As well as this, WWE is HEAVILY focusing on developing their talent. You can complain all you want, WWE gave you the guys you wanted to win the match.
> 
> ...


lol....... the same company that planned for Daniel Bryan to face Sheamus in the midcard of Mania and have Orton/Batista headline now suddenly has everything covered? I seriously doubt it. 

Watch as Cena is fed Cesaro and Rusev fairly soon. Then watch as he gets his win back over Bryan during this reign. Trust me, Brock can't win the title at Summerslam because it would cost too much money and leave them without a champion for house shows for nearly a year. It isn't happening. 

This isn't a transitional title reign for Cena. He'll hold the title until either Survivor Series or Royal Rumble 2015. He'll then drop it to Lesnar who in turn will be used to put Reigns over at WM 31. 

Daniel Bryan got his run in the eyes of WWE. They are intent on making Reigns now. Lesnar goes over Cena after a long-ish title reign clean and he looks unbeatable ... and then steps up Roman Reigns. Main event of WM31 no doubt.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Jatt Kidd said:


> So, he's going to break Flair's record huh.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*










he always wins.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Deserved really. Guy is pure class.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



x78 said:


> His Time Is NOW!!! :cena3


Again!


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Jatt Kidd said:


> So, he's going to break Flair's record huh.


Not Deserved at all If your given Shot after Shot its hard to say the Rcord has any Merit


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Stannis Baratheon said:


> Deserved really. Guy is pure class.


this is why the commonfolk don't love stannis baratheon


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



xfiles2099 said:


> Then your a fucking Gay Loser piece of shit You and this whole forum can suck my cock Cena becoming Champ has turned me into a fucking monster I have lost my mind I cant stand Wrestling anymore I spit in cenas face once When he comes back to Jacksonville I will do it again I have had it with every one of these fucking Cena Lovers go Fuck yourselves Go warship your fucking Idol go buy a bunch of Neon paint and drown yourself in Neon you fucking piece of shit losers Im out


:what?

Too serious bro


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Jatt Kidd said:


> So, he's going to break Flair's record huh.


He's not only going to break it, he's going to make it humble, too :no:


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

i'm apathetic about it all. i'm not like others saying "i'm done w/ wwe" and all that shit


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Stannis Baratheon said:


> Deserved really. Guy is pure class.


Your a fucking Moron Go Suck some Neon Dick


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

It's honestly just comical at this point. They might as well just go ahead and give the fucker a clown suit and call it a day.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Misses another opportunity*



Funaki7 said:


> Daniel Bryan will be back before WrestleMania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same title Bad News Barrett currently holds? fpalm:lmao You're a lunatic. Reigns is going nowhere near that belt. It's worthless.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Basically my reaction










Even I was suckered in to thinking SURELY THIS TIME Cena wasn't winning.

What a mug I am


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Well the Authorities Plan A didn't work. I guess its now time for Plan (B)rock to make sure Cena isn't the champ for long.


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

be sure to remember. 
... seth rollins holds mitb.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:trips " There's always a Plan B"

"The Champ is Here" :cena5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allons-Y 420 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



xfiles2099 said:


> Then your a fucking Gay Loser piece of shit You and this whole forum can suck my cock Cena becoming Champ has turned me into a fucking monster I have lost my mind I cant stand Wrestling anymore I spit in cenas face once When he comes back to Jacksonville I will do it again I have had it with every one of these fucking Cena Lovers go Fuck yourselves Go warship your fucking Idol go buy a bunch of Neon paint and drown yourself in Neon you fucking piece of shit losers Im out


Woah... this is wrestling. Life goes on, amigo.

IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Celph Concepts said:


> be sure to remember.
> ... seth rollins holds mitb.


holding a mitb briefcase when john cena is champ is about as useful as holding a cinderblock when your ship is sinking


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Totally predictable and utterly hilarious.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

John Cena used politics to get the title. He used steroids to recover from that elbow injury! I hope the fans either walk out of the building once he wins or they jump the guardrails and attack him to leave him a bloody mess.


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

On a Side Note Did anyone Notice tonight when they did the Money in the Bank Facts Not one mention of CM Punk winning it twice


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

People shouldn't bitch until after Summerslam because if John Cena is still champion after that PPV and defeated Brock Lesnar in his first match after breaking Undertaker's streak then we will have a BIG problem.


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



deepelemblues said:


> holding a mitb briefcase when john cena is champ is about as useful as holding a cinderblock when your ship is sinking


haha. how many times has someone won the belt after cashing on cena tho? i think three? [two fr sure but i'm think there's another]


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I think Cena will speak for the people who boo him tommorrow. Or he is the spokesman for the invisible racists who run the company.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

*Good job* by the WWE , WWE needed to protect the future stars (Reings, Wyatt, Cesaro) in this match and they did none of then are nothing but just another “Transitional Champion” , Cause we all know in 45 day Lesnar is wining the belt its won't hurt Cena to have a transitional championship run..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Celph Concepts said:


> haha. how many times has someone won the belt after cashing on cena tho? i think three? [two fr sure but i'm think there's another]


im not sure either definitely 2 like you said maybe 3

just looked it up its 2 RVD and edge cashed in and beat cena


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



hbgoo1975 said:


> I think Cena will speak for the people who boo him tommorrow. Or he is the spokesman for the invisible racists who run the company.


Why are we bringing race into this? Am I missing something?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Watch they fuck around and save the Brock/Cena match for Royal Rumble...

Thus Cena gets fed Cesaro,Orton,maybe Batista....he'll get thrown Kane i'm sure pretty soon as well. He may even beat Bryan

:cena3

This shit wasn't shocking at all..even my 11 year old brother is catching on that Cena always wins...

I seriously can't get how adults like this man...especially men...they must wanna suck his dick or they just mark for him because his mere presence in the ring trolls half of the audience...the type that like people who everyone hates.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Wow, the hate in this thread sure is overflowing.


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



deepelemblues said:


> im not sure either definitely 2 like you said maybe 3



yeah i just looked it up

edge the first time
van dam the second

[the first two ppl to win it]

sandow cashed in but lost. i'm just saying it's possible. especially the way the storyline is headed


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Is Kevin Dunn representing the faces behind our back?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Celph Concepts said:


> yeah i just looked it up
> 
> edge the first time
> van dam the second
> ...


That RVD win that year was a joke.


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Eggs said:


> Wow, the hate in this thread sure is overflowing.


no hate here, man! i'm just sittin back and watching the show


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Who's ready for his famous " The Champ Is Here" promo tomorrow?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Don't worry Cena is just gonna be Brock's bitch here shortly. And we are all gonna enjoy Bork smash Super Cena.


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



islesfan13 said:


> That RVD win that year was a joke.


lol what makes you say that man??


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Actually happy he won. It was either him or Bray. Everyone else in the match wasn't ready or good enough for the title atm. 
The match was shit though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I guess we can call this the SOS area. SOS- Same old Shit

I guess they're trying to piss us smarks off. It's getting obvious that is their goal. Let's sell more T-shirts and inane merchandise while every other wrestler gets to suck it. 

They've based their entire organization on this fool and wonder why the business continues to erode? While they're counting the sales of his merchandise, perhaps they need to consider how much they'd make if other wrestlers had gone over and how much their stuff would sell? We'll never know because they keep letting everyone's favorite wannabe take the top spot.

Will I stop watching? Are you kidding me? no. But I'll start turning the channel if they give Cena too much time. 

Who should have won it if not Cena? Anyone. I don't care if Papa Friggin' Shango was added as a last minute replacement and won. The cameraman would have been a better choice. 

The WWE Universe is ready for a change, but it looks like we'll never get it. Not looking forward to SummerSuck.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Celph Concepts said:


> lol what makes you say that man??


It just wasn't believable at the time and it was only booked to bring up ECW> RVD is not wwe champ material imo.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

When Cena beats Brock, I will laugh at all of the people who are supporting this asinine booking decision.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Nothing 'new' with Cena as champion. :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



islesfan13 said:


> Why are we bringing race into this? Am I missing something?


Oh, a bunch of people keep bringing it up since Titus O' Neil, Kofi Kingston and whoever aren't being given every title ever imagined. It's the state of the world. It's easy to scream "racism!" than it is to make a real case for why they should have it all.

Oh, and he's also against people from other countries as well. Foreignism? Maybe I just made a new word.


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



KingLobos said:


> When Cena beats Brock, I will laugh at all of the people who are supporting this asinine booking decision.


not to include the fact that i do NOT wnt a part timer as a champion. if he's there every week like the other wrestlers, then i'm cool with it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



















Welp, hopefully Brock/Cena 2 is almost as good as their first encounter, but we'll see, I guess.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Who else should they have given it to though? Reigns cant be trusted in a singles match over 10 mins. Orton already had the title way too long. Kane is finished. Sheamus would be pointless. Cesaros momentum has dwindled. ADR has already had too many title reigns. The only other logical choice imo would have been Bray Wyatt but it had to be a clean sweep with Harper and Rowan also winning for it to work.

Cena made the most sense. They want a big match for summerslam and if Lesnar is coming back then they two are the best fit

Wwe want to try and make new stars but they cant just give them everything straight away because then you have another sheamus or adr on your hands and not too many people really care about them one way or another.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



KingLobos said:


> When Cena beats Brock, I will laugh at all of the people who are supporting this asinine booking decision.


No way Cena puts Brock over clean, if at all.


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Shadowcran said:


> Oh, a bunch of people keep bringing it up since Titus O' Neil, Kofi Kingston and whoever aren't being given every title ever imagined. It's the state of the world. It's easy to scream "racism!" than it is to make a real case for why they should have it all.
> 
> Oh, and he's also against people from other countries as well. Foreignism? Maybe I just made a new word.


TITUS O'NEIL should have had a chance at the belt. he has the "look of a champion if you ask me"










one reason why i think they shouldve kept the belts separate to be honest


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



KingLobos said:


> When Cena beats Brock, I will laugh at all of the people who are supporting this asinine booking decision.


That will not happen because the only reason why Cena won the first time was for Brock to prove he would do business when asked. If Brock was not going for the title or was going to put someone over at Summerslam it would not be John Cena and Cena would not have won this match. Brock will win there is no other option here.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Celph Concepts said:


> TITUS O'NEIL should have had a chance at the belt. he has the "look of a champion if you ask me"


Nah his skin color is too dark to be WWE CHAMP.

:vince3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Bad For Business said:


> No way Cena puts Brock over clean, if at all.


^Truth, Cena would no sell God.

Most in this forum hate Cena, it's a fact. So we wonder why he gets all this..

Read twitter and facebook feeds. That's where the preteen idiots laud him to the moon.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

You guys who still get upset should be immune to this by now, if not downright numb. I mean damn, it's just been a decade of it. Lighten up and just laugh at how pathetic and uncreative the WWE currently is outside of the talent they keep suppressing for this fucking clown. It is honestly beyond comical and more embarrassing than Triple H shitting his pants, Batista ripping the ass out of his jeans and Stephanie pissing herself. As a matter of fact, those acts pretty much personify the product right now.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

We've Cena nuff. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Why are Cena haters so upset?*

I mean how could you not see this coming? The WWE needed a transitional champion. Reigns, Wyatt, and Orton are not transitional champs(maybe Orton). Id rather see Reigns & Wyatt hold the belt(s) for a while not a couple of months.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



ironyman said:


> You guys who still get upset should be immune to this by now, if not downright numb. I mean damn, it's just been a decade of it. Lighten up and just laugh at how pathetic and uncreative the WWE currently is outside of the talent they keep suppressing for this fucking clown. It is honestly beyond comical and more embarrassing than Triple H shitting his pants, Batista ripping the ass out of his jeans and Stephanie pissing herself. As a matter of fact, those acts pretty much personify the product right now.


People are just blowing off steam. Let them rant. 

I'm not really ranting, just stating facts. I'll be numb to this tomorrow, I guarantee and for the very reasons you listed.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Celph Concepts said:


> TITUS O'NEIL should have had a chance at the belt. he has the "look of a champion if you ask me"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll agree he's worth more than what they're doing with him now, but no, he's not WWE title material. Yet.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*

because it's 2014 and people excpect something else than Cena Main Eventing Summerslam


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Fuck it, figured i'd put some appropriate music in here


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Celph Concepts said:


> TITUS O'NEIL should have had a chance at the belt. he has the "look of a champion if you ask me"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on man this guy is not ready to be champion, You remember how Cena got buildup, He was feuding with Angle, Guerrero, Jericho, Lesnar, Big Show, Benoit, and undertaker all in the *midcard* that help him get over and become a main event, that what you boy need to do first


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Shadowcran said:


> I'll agree he's worth more than what they're doing with him now, but no, he's not WWE title material. Yet.


And the Great Khali is?! No wonder Kevin Dunn and Michael Hayes have a hard on for these men.


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Shadowcran said:


> he's worth more than what they're doing with him now


could say that about 80% of the people in the lower card


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*

Randy fucking Orton should have won


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*

Because I'm sick of Cena with the titles and don't look foward to another boring Cena/Lesnar match.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*

Because it is leading to the same old shit that happened at Extreme Rules 2012. I don't care if he is a transitional champ, Cena should not be getting the main event of Summerslam 2014 when there is plenty of other talent that is not him and Lesnar that is more deserving.


----------



## Kubrick (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*

dunno, in reality Cena's the only suitable winner if Brock's fighting for the title at Summerslam. Reigns isn't ready and is in a feud with the Authority, Sheamus is doing a shift as a midcard champion and it's too soon / there's not enough time to get a Cesaro v Heyman feud going properly, and you can't do heel v heel with Brock involved.

Cena really is the only option to win the title, regardless of personal feelings towards him


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

cena desrved to win he hasn't had the title in so long! he's gonna beat flares record and become the goat!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*

If you want a transitional Champ, go for Orton, he's shown numerous times he'll actually put people over.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*

Because the face of the company and a proven draw shouldnt get the titles and ME a big show?

you people are ridiculous if you think that Cena isnt still gonna be in big matches :maury


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*



The Japanese Buzzsaw said:


> Because the face of the company and a proven draw shouldnt get the titles and ME a big show?
> 
> you people are ridiculous if you think that Cena isnt still gonna be in big matches :maury


If by proven draw you mean a guy who got shit on by his own city.


----------



## Kubrick (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*

plus, Cena v Brock III will be awesome, dunno why people would hate that


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Who else should they have given it to though?


That's possibly the saddest part. There wasn't a single person in that match I cared to see win. No interest in Cena/Orton/Seamus. Wyatt and Cesaro would be fine if they actually had momentum right now. It's too early for Reigns. When Kane and Del Rio were my top two personal picks to see win the title there's something wrong.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*



Bad For Business said:


> If by proven draw you mean a guy who got shit on by his own city.


He's not from Boston.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*

Honestly don't know how or why anyone who hates Cena still gets surprised when he wins big matches or why they continue to get mad. You'd think they'd learn after 9 years.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

No one new is ready to be champion because they all hit the cena ceilling one time or another. They could have had alot of WWE title ready guys within the last 10 years by now(cena isn't the only reason...the horrible way that they book and write them away from cena also contributes)


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



vacuous said:


> cena desrved to win he hasn't had the title in so long! he's gonna beat flares record and become the goat!


Cena could win 30 titles and never even be close to the wrestler that Flair was. Cena isn't fit to lace Flair's boots.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*



RKO 4life said:


> Randy fucking Orton should have won


That would have been worse.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



thaimasker said:


> No one new is ready to be champion because they all hit the cena ceilling one time or another. They could have had alot of WWE title ready guys within the last 10 years by now(cena isn't the only reason...the horrible way that they book and write them away from cena also contributes)





FourWinds said:


> Cena could win 30 titles and never even be close to the wrestler that Flair was. Cena isn't fit to lace Flair's boots.



Both of these replies are spot fucking on, This company is becoming a joke. The guy is BOOED every time he makes an entrance anywhere and he got booed out of the building as soon as he won the match.. So we can boo Batista and WWE says oh shit this isn't the guy that needs to be holding the belts. Yet a guy thats been booed constantly for years can still get the belts with no character change at all? Not to mention i can't even remember the last person he put over clean maybe besides the fucking rock.

Jesus fuck i hate this guy hes a charisma vacuum, No new credible stars are built because he won't fucking put anyone over.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



thaimasker said:


> No one new is ready to be champion because they all hit the cena ceilling one time or another. They could have had alot of WWE title ready guys within the last 10 years by now(cena isn't the only reason...the horrible way that they book and write them away from cena also contributes)


Yeah, pretty much. They built up Wyatt perfectly and then fed him to Cena, and now he doesn't have the credibility to win the titles. Rollins and Rusev will almost certainly be the same. 

I don't want to go on about it but if Wyatt had beaten Cena in the LMS match at Payback we'd all be considering him a legit main-eventer right now. Instead Cena got a meaningless win and Wyatt is pretty much done at this point as a result.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*

I get a lot of stick on here sometimes for defending Cena but that win just then really murdered the PPV as far as I'm concerned, ok the PPV wasn't bad, there were some good spots and the briefcase match was awesome but Cena winning just left me feeling on quite a downer when I was actually enjoying the PPV before hand.

I know that the result shouldn't really reflect too much but it does, it's like when he won the Royal Rumble it killed that too, it's simply because Cena doesn't need it and it's TOO MUCH, I really do hope there is a good reason for this in the long run.

The thing is, Cena actually got himself into a good place and people were actually cutting him some slack, his booking dropped back a lot and it was nice then they go and do this, I don't really understand them but they KNOW it was the worse decision they could have made, it's unreal that they actually did this, unless they are completely dumb and think that's what the people want, because it's not and they know it's not, so why make the worse decision possible?

Which is kinda weird considering they're in a time when they're trying to sell this WWE Network so much, hardcore fans are their target audience there and their biggest audience, that also come with loyalty.


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> That's possibly the saddest part. There wasn't a single person in that match I cared to see win.


i can agree w/ all that, but i'D add ADR to my "no interest" list. 
kane, mainly because i wanna see him have another reign before he retires. 
roman, i wouldve been okay with as well
cesaro, would've been cool with that one too

wyatt, i just cant see him becoming a champion with that gimmick! i'd love to see what they'd do [or try to do] with it. cal me crazy, but i think wyatt's time is numbered. i mean who's he gonna feud with next?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I got four words for Cena's title reign: Eat. Sleep. Conquer. Repeat.


----------



## Kubrick (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Firefighter9050 said:


> Both of these replies are spot fucking on, This company is becoming a joke. The guy is BOOED every time he makes an entrance anywhere and he got booed out of the building as soon as he won the match.. So we can boo Batista and WWE says oh shit this isn't the guy that needs to be holding the belts. Yet a guy thats been booed constantly for years can still get the belts with no character change at all? Not to mention i can't even remember the last person he put over clean maybe besides the fucking rock.
> 
> Jesus fuck i hate this guy hes a charisma vacuum, No new credible stars are built because he won't fucking put anyone over.


He put Bryan over clean at Summerslam last year

Whilst he gets booed even if he "turns heel" he'll still get booed and lose the cheers and lose the merchandise sales and stuff like that.

There is no gain for the company or Cena himself to turn him heel yet. He'll only properly turn if there's a viable replacement and the earliest chance of that is Reigns, like it or not.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Dawnbreaker said:


> Because it is leading to the same old shit that happened at Extreme Rules 2012. I don't care if he is a transitional champ, Cena should not be getting the main event of Summerslam 2014 when there is plenty of other talent that is not him and Lesnar that is more deserving.


You mean another MOTY contender? Oh no! 

:lol. This will be Cena v lesnar 2. 2! Not 500. Their second match in over 2 years. Their first was great, fantastic. How could you not want a second one even sooner? 

Who should main event against lesnar at SS 2014?

PHOONE


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



watts63 said:


> I got four words for Cena's title reign: Eat. Sleep. Conquer. Repeat.


Brock might have a new shirt for Summerslam. Eat. Sleep. Conquer. the CenNation.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Firefighter9050 said:


> Both of these replies are spot fucking on, This company is becoming a joke. The guy is BOOED every time he makes an entrance anywhere and he got booed out of the building as soon as he won the match.. So we can boo Batista and WWE says oh shit this isn't the guy that needs to be holding the belts. Yet a guy thats been booed constantly for years can still get the belts with no character change at all? Not to mention i can't even remember the last person he put over clean maybe besides the fucking rock.
> 
> Jesus fuck i hate this guy hes a charisma vacuum, No new credible stars are built because he won't fucking put anyone over.


There's no point in even getting mad about Cena continuing to win anymore. It's a baseless thing to do. WWE has been telling us for a long time now that it doesn't matter who manages to become very popular with the crowd. Cena will be the top guy until his body can't go anymore. It's a pity that Bryan got hurt cause he may never main event over Cena or be featured in a feud that's more important than Cena's for a while.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Kubrick said:


> He put Bryan over clean at Summerslam last year
> 
> Whilst he gets booed even if he "turns heel" he'll still get booed and lose the cheers and lose the merchandise sales and stuff like that.
> 
> There is no gain for the company or Cena himself to turn him heel yet. He'll only properly turn if there's a viable replacement and the earliest chance of that is Reigns, like it or not.


The Bryan win wasn't clean because he had an "injury" 

He doesn't need to turn heel that's not his problem, It's because he's not putting any new stars over. Everyone that comes up with some credibility has a feud with Cena and all of a sudden no one gives a shit about seeing them in the main event or they start fighting in the mid card. 

You literally didn't touch any points on my post you just started rambling about a heel turn i wasn't even asking for. I suggested his character is fucking bland and repetitive. My issue with him is not putting anyone over.


----------



## Kubrick (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> You mean another MOTY contender? Oh no!
> 
> :lol. This will be Cena v lesnar 2. 2! Not 500. Their second match in over 2 years. Their first was great, fantastic. How could you not want a second one even sooner?
> 
> ...


wouldn't be surprised one bit if it ended up being MOTY


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



x78 said:


> Yeah, pretty much. They built up Wyatt perfectly and then fed him to Cena, and now he doesn't have the credibility to win the titles. Rollins and Rusev will almost certainly be the same.
> 
> I don't want to go on about it but if Wyatt had beaten Cena in the LMS match at Payback we'd all be considering him a legit main-eventer right now. Instead Cena got a meaningless win and Wyatt is pretty much done at this point as a result.


Straight up truth.


----------



## Celph Concepts (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Their first was great, fantastic.


i agree! 'specially when cena brought back the chain and lock, it got me really excited for some reason lol





cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Who should main event against lesnar at SS 2014?


that's the million dollar question!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> You mean another MOTY contender? Oh no!
> 
> :lol. This will be Cena v lesnar 2. 2! Not 500.


Actually '3'. They fought at Backlash 2003.
As long as Brock wins and begins his reign of terror I don't care how good the match is.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



x78 said:


> Yeah, pretty much. They built up Wyatt perfectly and then fed him to Cena, and now he doesn't have the credibility to win the titles. Rollins and Rusev will almost certainly be the same.
> 
> *I don't want to go on about it but if Wyatt had beaten Cena in the LMS match at Payback we'd all be considering him a legit main-eventer right now. Instead Cena got a meaningless win and Wyatt is pretty much done at this point as a result.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> This. I'm not even mad about Cena winning the title, but the fact that Wyatt and Cesaro have lost so much momentum that the crowd were struggling to get behind them just shows what a massive backward step WWE has taken.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Créole Heat said:


> There's no point in even getting mad about Cena continuing to win anymore. It's a baseless thing to do. WWE has been telling us for a long time now that it doesn't matter who manages to become very popular with the crowd. Cena will be the top guy until his body can't go anymore. It's a pity that Bryan got hurt cause he may never main event over Cena or be featured in a feud that's more important than Cena's for a while.


Plus WWE's public image is pretty much never give up, hustle loyalty respect which the sponsors and shareholders enjoy. The reason WWE has companies like Kmart Mattel and Pepsi(Mountain Dew) showing ads on their shows is pretty much because of John Cena as much as that sucks.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Créole Heat said:


> There's no point in even getting mad about Cena continuing to win anymore. It's a baseless thing to do. WWE has been telling us for a long time now that it doesn't matter who manages to become very popular with the crowd. Cena will be the top guy until his body can't go anymore. It's a pity that Bryan got hurt cause he may never main event over Cena or be featured in a feud that's more important than Cena's for a while.



Not so much mad more just annoyed at the fact that the new stars i personally enjoy and many many others on that note get brought up, Have some great feuds coming in do really great ring and mic work (Such as Wyatt for example, Just my opinion) he's built up as this unstoppable cult leader so to speak with a movement of some sorts, Has so much momentum going into Wrestlemania, Gets beat.. Well ok, Wins the most un clean and embarrassing win of his career so far which did nothing for him except make him and the Wyatt family look like bitches because Cena drug all 3 of them in the cage and kicked all their asses before being stopped by a child..

Then he loses the LMS and no one can really take him seriously anymore... Just an example how Wyatt's credibility has been severely damaged and this is only one recent example he's done it to many others.. It's why we don't have any legitimate competitors in the main event.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

This shit was a fucking joke!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

So, is everyone getting psyched for the moment Brock wins the title at SummerSlam and no shows the next night on Raw? There's no way he's going to work a schedule that will keep the title relevant.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I get a lot of stick on here sometimes for defending Cena but that win just then really murdered the PPV as far as I'm concerned, ok the PPV wasn't bad, there were some good spots and the briefcase match was awesome but Cena winning just left me feeling on quite a downer when I was actually enjoying the PPV before hand.
> 
> I know that the result shouldn't really reflect too much but it does, it's like when he won the Royal Rumble it killed that too, it's simply because Cena doesn't need it and it's TOO MUCH, I really do hope there is a good reason for this in the long run.
> 
> ...


LOL

You know it's bad when you see this dude complaining.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Not only did Cena win the belt in such a retarded fashion. But a douche bag dick smoker like michael cole says cena is the greatest of all time after the match. FUCK THIS BULLSHIT.

And look how irrelevant bray wyatt is now after the burial cena gave him. ALOT GOOD cena elevated him right? GOOD JOKE....

And michael cole saying cena is the G.O.A.T pissed me off probably just as much as cena winning the BELT AGAIN.....

Fuck John Cena and fuck Michael cole. Both those dick smoking cum eating pricks can fuck off


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



FlemmingLemming said:


> So, is everyone getting psyched for the moment Brock wins the title at SummerSlam and no shows the next night on Raw? There's no way he's going to work a schedule that will keep the title relevant.


I can't see how Brock doesn't work Night of Champions, Survivor Series and the Royal Rumble if the plans is to get to Roman Reigns at Wrestlemania even if that plan is a stupid one.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> his booking dropped back a lot


It didn't, at all. Since winning Money In The Bank 2012, Cena has fought for a world title on 14 of the 20 PPVs he has appeared at. The only PPVs in the last two years that he hasn't either been injured or fighting for a world title were:

* TLC 2012 (fought Ziggler for the MITB contract in the main event because the champion (Punk) was injured)
* Royal Rumble 2013 (won the Royal Rumble)
* Elimination Chamber 2013 (fought The Shield having already been confirmed for the main event of WM29)
* WM30 (beat Wyatt)
* ER 2013 (lost the steel cage match vs Wyatt)
* Payback 2014 (beat Wyatt)

Cena's PPV appearances in the last two years: 14x fighting for a world championship, 3x burying Wyatt, 1x winning the Royal Rumble, 2x putting over the future of the company (one of whom was then repeatedly buried by Cena for weeks afterwards). He missed Hell in a Cell 2012 and Night of Champions & Battleground 2013 due to injury.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



x78 said:


> TBH I wouldn't be surprised if they do the cash-in on Raw tomorrow with Cena winning again like with Sandow last year.


The reactions on this forum would be priceless if that happens. :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It seems like no one can understand that Cena will be a transitional champion, and his only purpose for winning the championship is to drop the title to Lesnar for Summerslam, so people like Daniel Bryan and Cesaro can have a program with Lesnar for the title in the fall. 

There would be no point in giving someone like Wyatt, Cesaro, and Reigns a transitional title run, when they should be building them up for a legit championship reign in the future. Cena probably isn't going to be featured in the main title spotlight in the fall.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

and one more thing I'm reading this thread. WHAT makes you think this bitch fuck pussy ass is gonna put lesnar over even if they do face each other? HONESTLY. Lesnar has limited dates for one. Furthermore they're just gonna take the belt that fucking fast off of him?

And even if he does put lesnar over WHICH honestly I am doubting at the moment. It won't even be clean. you know damn well there will be fuckery involved. A man who beat THE UNDERTAKER CLEAN recently and ended the streak, will made to be look like a complete bitch whether he wins or loses to cena. IF they face each other. I can't stand this cena bullshit anymore


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Firefighter9050 said:


> Not so much mad more just annoyed at the fact that the new stars i personally enjoy and many many others on that note get brought up, Have some great feuds coming in do really great ring and mic work (Such as Wyatt for example, Just my opinion) he's built up as this unstoppable cult leader so to speak with a movement of some sorts, Has so much momentum going into Wrestlemania, Gets beat.. Well ok, Wins the most un clean and embarrassing win of his career so far which did nothing for him except make him and the Wyatt family look like bitches because Cena drug all 3 of them in the cage and kicked all their asses before being stopped by a child..
> 
> Then he loses the LMS and no one can really take him seriously anymore... Just an example how Wyatt's credibility has been severely damaged and this is only one recent example he's done it to many others.. It's why we don't have any legitimate competitors in the main event.


I can understand being mad at most of Cena's feuds against younger guys not doing anything for them after the feud is done. I don't even think it's so much that these guys need to win. Them putting up a hard fight against Cena would go a long way. But, they almost always are made to look like idiots against him. Ziggler needed AJ Lee to beat Cena and then lost a match against Cena where Cena kicked out of probably 5 finishers and he lost on one AA, Sandow gets beat by a one armed man on one finisher even after he beat the shit out of Cena to start the match, and Wyatt only beat Cena because of a child. Not Rowan or Harper but a child. That's the problem. I can take him winning all the damn time but would it kill them to at least have him cell properly & have his opponents look like they actually belong in the ring with him.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I don't even get mad anymore, just sad. Just when it's looks like the WWE is trying to build new stars they buried Wyatt, book bad Cesaro, Barrett and Bryan injuried and Ziggler and Sandow in the limbo. It's just worst that any star right now just seems to be build to fed up Cena (Rollins and Rusev).


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

cokecan567 said:


> and one more thing I'm reading this thread. WHAT makes you think this bitch fuck pussy ass is gonna put lesnar over even if they do face each other? HONESTLY. Lesnar has limited dates for one. Furthermore they're just gonna take the belt that fucking fast off of him?
> 
> And even if he does put lesnar over WHICH honestly I am doubting at the moment. It won't even be clean. you know damn well there will be fuckery involved. A man who beat THE UNDERTAKER CLEAN recently and ended the streak, will made to be look like a complete bitch whether he wins or loses to cena. IF they face each other. I can't stand this cena bullshit anymore


The Cena hate is real. :Jordan

The sad thing is that Cena was expected to win tonight, and people are acting like he robbed somebody out of title reign, and wasn't supposed to win. I guess someone like Wyatt, Cesaro, and Reigns should've gotten a disappointing throwawy title run instead.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

*lol @ people complaining that Cena is going to break Flair's record as if Flair didn't book himself into most of those title reigns. Flair's title reigns are no more impressive than Cena's. *


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Whats wrong with fresh faces being transitional champions? I would be so more exited if Cesaro would won last night ,even tough he was going to lose it at SummerSlam to Brock. Feels so simple and cheap to give the belt back on Cena


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I love brock but lets be honest even if brock has the belt who cares.. he will rarely be around and their booking philospy is still gonna be bad. Its prob for the best that Cena has the belt forever because atleast people who were saying or thinking WWE is moving in a new direction don't have the wool pulled over their eyes.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Créole Heat said:


> I can understand being mad at most of Cena's feuds against younger guys not doing anything for them after the feud is done. I don't even think it's so much that these guys need to win. Them putting up a hard fight against Cena would go a long way. But, they almost always are made to look like idiots against him. Ziggler needed AJ Lee to beat Cena and then lost a match against Cena where Cena kicked out of probably 5 finishers and he lost on one AA, Sandow gets beat by a one armed man on one finisher even after he beat the shit out of Cena to start the match, and Wyatt only beat Cena because of a child. Not Rowan or Harper but a child. That's the problem. I can take him winning all the damn time but would it kill them to at least have him cell properly & have his opponents look like they actually belong in the ring with him.


Don't forget about the Nexus crap. That was the worst of them all.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I mean...did anyone not expect this? :cena4


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Bad For Business said:


> If by proven draw you mean a guy who got shit on by his own city.



You can try to play that "he's hate on by all the fans" shit but there's no denying he brings in BY FAR the most merch money and is very popular with a lot of casuals and families, which is a good percentage of wwe's fanbase 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

All I could do when I saw it was laugh.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Arcade said:


> The Cena hate is real. :Jordan
> 
> The sad thing is that Cena was expected to win tonight, and people are acting like he robbed somebody out of title reign, and wasn't supposed to win. I guess someone like Wyatt, Cesaro, and Reigns should've gotten a disappointing throwawy title run instead.


Wyatt COULD of had a good run. But Cena ruined that shit when he buried him. Yeah Wyatt run wouldn't of been good because of the way CENA ruined him. Cesaro ain't ready nor is Reigns. BUT FUCK IT. ALL 3 OF THEM ARE BETTER THAN THAT COCK SUCKER.

ANY JOHN CENA TITLE RUN IS DISAPPOINTING.....

I mean FUCK I wouldnt of minded if they put the belt on orton. He took the fucking big bump getting busted open bleeding in that much. Fuck put the belt on Sheamus or even KANE. 

ANYONE BUT CENA....


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

This all leading to Cena/Bryan II at Summerslam while he boringly feuds with the Authority for now


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Hit-Girl said:


> *lol @ people complaining that Cena is going to break Flair's record as if Flair didn't book himself into most of those title reigns. Flair's title reigns are no more impressive than Cena's. *


The matches he had during those reigns, the storylines, the mic work, the innovation bring a million more cred points to flair's reigns. Its kayfabe regardless but flair had the talent and booking to back it up.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Créole Heat said:


> I can understand being mad at most of Cena's feuds against younger guys not doing anything for them after the feud is done. I don't even think it's so much that these guys need to win. Them putting up a hard fight against Cena would go a long way. But, they almost always are made to look like idiots against him. Ziggler needed AJ Lee to beat Cena and then lost a match against Cena where Cena kicked out of probably 5 finishers and he lost on one AA, Sandow gets beat by a one armed man on one finisher even after he beat the shit out of Cena to start the match, and Wyatt only beat Cena because of a child. Not Rowan or Harper but a child. That's the problem. I can take him winning all the damn time but would it kill them to at least have him cell properly & have his opponents look like they actually belong in the ring with him.


I believe the purpose of every feud is to establish some sort of credibility for both guys you want both coming out of the feud looking good, Sometimes one looks much better then the other in cases if that's the right guy we call that being "put over" further establishing an up and comers credibility. 

For a guy like Cena who is now a 15 time champion him beating up and comers does absolutely nothing for him, Just like losing wouldn't damage his credibility but would increase whoever he was feuding with it's a win/win. Even Stone Cold in his prime put people over clean every now and again.. It's just how the business works. The attitude era was what it was because even "THE GUY" every now and again was putting over up and coming main eventers (Rock, Triple H, Foley etc) just frustrated how badly these booking decisions damage the product.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa3JjcLpHPQ#t=3277

Listen to this brehs, he meltin down :maury


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Arcade said:


> It seems like no one can understand that Cena will be a transitional champion, and his only purpose for winning the championship is to drop the title to Lesnar for Summerslam, so people like Daniel Bryan and Cesaro can have a program with Lesnar for the title in the fall.
> 
> There would be no point in giving someone like Wyatt, Cesaro, and Reigns a transitional title run, when they should be building them up for a legit championship reign in the future. Cena probably isn't going to be featured in the main title spotlight in the fall.


Why do we need a 'transitional champion'? Summerslam isn't for two months, and nobody wants to see Cena in the main event. The Rock's first reign was only 40 days, HHH's first reign was three weeks, Foley's was a couple of weeks, Edge's was three weeks. Undertaker's first reign was less than a week, Kane's only ever WWE title reign was one day. Bryan's first reign was a couple of minutes. We don't need to see fucking Cena as a champion for the next two months, transitional or not.

Who cares if they have to drop the belt to Brock? It's a fucking two month world title reign and a huge, high profile match. That would be a hell of a lot better for any of those guys than just floating directionless in the midcard which is what is going to happen.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



FlemmingLemming said:


> So, is everyone getting psyched for the moment Brock wins the title at SummerSlam and no shows the next night on Raw? There's no way he's going to work a schedule that will keep the title relevant.


Which is probably why he will not win.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Plus WWE's public image is pretty much never give up, hustle loyalty respect which the sponsors and shareholders enjoy. The reason WWE has companies like Kmart Mattel and Pepsi(Mountain Dew) showing ads on their shows is pretty much because of John Cena as much as that sucks.


I still find it pathetic and sad at how much they depend on one guy for their image.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

There's absolutely nothing wrong with Cena as Champion... So many people in this thread are overreacting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Arcade said:


> It seems like no one can understand that Cena will be a transitional champion, and his only purpose for winning the championship is to drop the title to Lesnar for Summerslam, so people like Daniel Bryan and Cesaro can have a program with Lesnar for the title in the fall.


...So? That actually makes it even worse for me. The guy is one reign away from the record here and this one is going to be wasted on a filler feud when you know damn well he'll be getting a real non-panic mode one soon enough. 

And a Lesnar reign hardly excites me anyway if the guy is going to be wrestling one or two more times this year tops.


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

bruce blitz is the best channel on the internet. his reviews are at least ten times more interesting than wwe. cena is going to bury lesnar again at summerslam


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

If tomorrow Rusev attack Cena to make a filler feud for Battleground I won't be surprised at all.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa3JjcLpHPQ#t=3277
> 
> Listen to this brehs, he meltin down :maury


I have to admit that I agree with him in almost everything.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

x78 said:


> Why do we need a 'transitional champion'? Summerslam isn't for two months, and nobody wants to see Cena in the main event. The Rock's first reign was only 40 days, HHH's first reign was three weeks, Foley's was a couple of weeks, Edge's was three weeks. Undertaker's first reign was less than a week, Kane's only ever WWE title reign was one day. Bryan's first reign was a couple of minutes. We don't need to see fucking Cena as a champion for the next two months, transitional or not.
> 
> Who cares if they have to drop the belt to Brock? It's a fucking two month world title reign and a huge, high profile match. That would be a hell of a lot better for any of those guys than just floating directionless in the midcard which is what is going to happen.


I'm not saying that there needs to be a transitional champion. The person who tonight would've been a transitional champion regardless, with their only person is to fill in the rest of what would've been Daniel Bryan's title run, and to lose Lesnar at Summerslam.

Please explain how Wyatt, Reigns, and Cesaro would be floating directionless in the midcard. It seems like for many people here, if you aren't in a feud with Cena, or isn't competing for the WWE WHC then you are currently directionless.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> And a Lesnar reign hardly excites me anyway if the guy is going to be wrestling one or two more times this year tops.


Do you guys even know what his exact schedule is? Even if you do you actually think more dates won't be added in exchange for him getting the belt? You think he won't work the ppvs including a big 4 Survivor Series? C'mon.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



FourWinds said:


> Cena could win 30 titles and never even be close to the wrestler that Flair was. Cena isn't fit to lace Flair's boots.


whatevs... cena has been the FACE of wwe for TEN YEARS and flair was never the face of the company! seriously ur just a hater....


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



cokecan567 said:


> Wyatt COULD of had a good run. But Cena ruined that shit when he buried him. Yeah Wyatt run wouldn't of been good because of the way CENA ruined him. Cesaro ain't ready nor is Reigns. BUT FUCK IT. ALL 3 OF THEM ARE BETTER THAN THAT COCK SUCKER.
> 
> ANY JOHN CENA TITLE RUN IS DISAPPOINTING.....
> 
> ...


Wyatt isn't ruined. He got a clean win over Bryan in January. Should he run through WWE's 2 top faces this early? 

He lost the program to Cena 1-2, I hardly call that a burial.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa3JjcLpHPQ#t=3277
> 
> Listen to this brehs, he meltin down :maury


 I can't blame them for having passion and being mad that nothing is changing.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



vacuous said:


> whatevs... cena has been the FACE of wwe for TEN YEARS and flair was never the face of the company! seriously ur just a hater....


Cena has been the face because of one man's say so. Vince. A good number of Flair's title reigns went through a committee that took a unanimous vote from the owner of every promotion. Hater I may be, but you have next to no knowledge of history. But since we're down to name calling. You're just some chump who probably started watching as far back as the RA Era.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



> Originally Posted by vacuous View Post
> whatevs... cena has been the FACE of wwe for TEN YEARS and flair was never the face of the company! seriously ur just a hater....


that's right

flair was the face of wrestling for millions of people


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Arcade said:


> I'm not saying that there needs to be a transitional champion. The person who tonight would've been a transitional champion regardless, with their only person is to fill in the rest of what would've been Daniel Bryan's title run, and to lose Lesnar at Summerslam.
> 
> Please explain how Wyatt, Reigns, and Cesaro would be floating directionless in the midcard. It seems like for many people here, if you aren't in a feud with Cena, or isn't competing for the WWE WHC then you are currently directionless.


WWE can't book anything good outside their main fueds that's why. 

Who will Wyatt fued with? Sheamus? Wyatt is above him at this point.

Same with Cesaro. Reigns is the lucky one since he's getting the big push.

Wyatt and Cesaro will be left with meaningless filler thus further killing their momentum. In fact, there is no momentum to be killed at this point so. Either way, it's just boring and a waste of time.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Do people actually think that Cena's going to put Lesnar over clean at SummerSlam?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



x78 said:


> Why do we need a 'transitional champion'? Summerslam isn't for two months, and nobody wants to see Cena in the main event. The Rock's first reign was only 40 days, HHH's first reign was three weeks, Foley's was a couple of weeks, Edge's was three weeks. Undertaker's first reign was less than a week, Kane's only ever WWE title reign was one day. Bryan's first reign was a couple of minutes. We don't need to see fucking Cena as a champion for the next two months, transitional or not.
> 
> Who cares if they have to drop the belt to Brock? It's a fucking two month world title reign and a huge, high profile match. That would be a hell of a lot better for any of those guys than just floating directionless in the midcard which is what is going to happen.


And still, nobody but Cena fits the mold as the guy to take the loss from Brock Lesnar. Everyone else is too soon, occupied for other feuds, or not ready. Simple as that.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

John Cena: 15 reigns, 1345 days
Stone Cold Steve Austin: 6 reigns, 529 days.
Shawn Michaels: 4 reigns, 424 days
The Rock: 8 Reigns, 367 days
Mankind: 3 reigns, 47 days.


John Cena: 15 reigns, 1345 days.
Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, Shawn Michaels, Mankind: 21 reigns, 1367 days.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



vanboxmeer said:


> John Cena: 15 reigns, 1345 days
> Stone Cold Steve Austin: 6 reigns, 529 days.
> Shawn Michaels: 4 reigns, 424 days
> The Rock: 8 Reigns, 367 days
> ...


speechless :weebey


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

:dance :cool2  :


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battleground_(2014)

"Battleground (2014) is an upcoming professional wrestling pay-per-view (PPV) event produced by WWE. It will take place on July 20, 2014 at the Tampa Bay Times Forum in Tampa, Florida and John Cena will be struck by lightning and kick out at 2 and a half."

:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa3JjcLpHPQ#t=3277
> 
> Listen to this brehs, he meltin down :maury



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I agree with him, but this shit is funny.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

It's beyond a joke now. Nothing's going to change until he retires though. Simple. How horrible.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



KANA Lock said:


> And still, nobody but Cena fits the mold as the guy to take the loss from Brock Lesnar. Everyone else is too soon, occupied for other feuds, or not ready. Simple as that.


It's always going to be 'too soon' if they continue to push Cena in the main event over everyone else.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



KANA Lock said:


> And still, nobody but Cena fits the mold as the guy to take the loss from Brock Lesnar. Everyone else is too soon, occupied for other feuds, or not ready. Simple as that.


And thats what happens when you book guys horribly and when they hit the cena ceiling. You back yourself into a corner where cena is the only viable option and people become even more sick of him.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*

All the "casual" fans I know don't care about Cena. They don't really care about any wrestler. They just watch once in a blue moon for a laugh and attend an event for the experience.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



CD Player said:


> Wyatt isn't ruined. He got a clean win over Bryan in January. .


AND THAT'S THE PROBLEM.... Bray Wyatt was on an amazing run he EVEN had a win on the SOON to be WWE WHC in Daniel Bryan who was getting pushed to win the belts at the time. And Bryan never got his win back either. And I had no problem really with it at the time cause i Looked it as wyatt was getting built up. BUT in all actuality he was just another heel built up to be fed to cena. LIKE MANY MANY people who I could list...




CD Player said:


> Should he run through WWE's 2 top faces this early?
> 
> He lost the program to Cena 1-2, I hardly call that a burial



The thing is they should of put wyatt in a feud with bryan after he had the belts instead of that retarded feud with kane. IMO it should of been shield vs wyatts at mania. Shield was wasted in a random shitty filler match at mania. Wyatt got fed to Cena on THE BIGGEST STAGE OF THE YEAR and ONE of the biggest mania's of all time aka the 30th anniversary of mania. People look back at that and they remember the fact cena won THAT MATCH. AND by the way in such a ridiculous fashion. All the Wyatt's constantly inferered in the match and still they wouldn't even give bray a cheating win. Cena still went over.

The feud continued and throughout the whole feud. Cena no sold bray's promo's broke kayfabe and made a mockery of bray instead of making him look like a legit threat. And the times he ''tried to make it look serious'' How could we when one we he called wyatt a hobo and then he claims he's scared the next week he's not and back and forth so forth. Cena's acting in the promos with wyatt were terrible. Wyatt shined while Cena looked like a joke.

Then that ER cage match came up and the RAW right before it it was 3 ON 1 handicapped match. Cena AA'd wyatt and was about to pin him right before Luke and Eric jumped in. THEY COULDN'T EVEN GIVE BRAY WYATT A WIN INA HANDICAPPED MATCH..... Not even a pinfall...

Then the Cage match came Cena looked like superman... No better yet like almighty God where the dude literally could of won 75 times. All 3 wyatt's down how does the match end? A little child singing and cena is ''scared'' and then wyatt doesn't even get to pin cena his win is escaping the cage cause a kid distracted cena... and again HOW MANY TIMES did the wyatt's interfere in that match? I lost count...


And to top it off finish off the burial and close the cena wyatt feud they have Cena defeat Wyatt in that last man standing match. Uso's never once touched wyatt's yet the Wyatt brothers attacked Cena and Bray wyatt was even down for a count of TEN and ref didn't see it. And still Cena wins the match in the end and stands over wyatt in a box sort of like a coffin as if he buried Wyatt. Cena then SOLD the whole beating and smirked after the match and got up like nothing as well. 

AND SINCE THEN HOW THE FUCK has this elevated bray wyatt? He's been irrelevant ever since. I can't even remember him winning a match. Not once during the Cena/Wyatt fued did Wyatt get a pin.

The fact that the former WWE WHC daniel bryan couldn't get a win on Wyatt yet cena could just shows how much of a joke and retarded this booking is.


What the fuck did Cena gain from beating Wyatt? Wyatt could of gained a lot of credibility if he beat Cena in this feud even if it wasn't clean. If anything wyatt lost credibility and now is irrelevant.
Now look where we are. Cena wins the belt again. Not only did he recently get fed one of the companies best heels now he has the belt again. A lot good this company is at building up talent right? Fuck no they still revolve it around this douche bag bitch pussy square head fuck.




Anyway your comment has been buried. I couldn't resist burying that retarded comment of yours with my truth....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



CM12Punk said:


> I just can't get over how the guy did nothing in this match but still won.


That and him quickly going up the ladder is what made me laugh the hardest more so than him actually winning the match. :maury


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



cokecan567 said:


> AND THAT'S THE PROBLEM.... Bray Wyatt was on an amazing run he EVEN had a win on the SOON to be WWE WHC in Daniel Bryan who was getting pushed to win the belts at the time. And Bryan never got his win back either. And I had no problem really with it at the time cause i Looked it as wyatt was getting built up. BUT in all actuality he was just another heel built up to be fed to cena. LIKE MANY MANY people who I could list...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Much truth. I just don't see how some people don't get it by now.
And he says Wyatt vs Cena was 1-2? No CENA and That Kid got put over in that cage match more than Wyatt and the whole wyatt family. That match made me lose faith in bray ever getting over the cena ceiling, let alone the match after and how he has been booked since


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*

If they don't watch every show then who gives a damn about them? They are not the ones putting money in the company.

I do!

Why isn't Orton fucking Champion?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Wow! What a a great ending to the show. I've never been so surprised in my life. I bet the creative team is really thinking they outdid themselves this time. Cena winning the title for the fifteenth million time with the same stale gimmick he's had for almost a decade after teasing the possibility of finally moving on to a new generation of wrestlers is the greatest creative idea that anyone could ever think of. I'm so amped for Cena to cut the same promo he always cuts after winning the title - thanking everyone who stuck by him and insulting the top heels with stupid poop jokes. I don't know how anyone couldn't be excited by that.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*

LOL at the thread title


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*

It comes down to the same thing it came down to with Hogan...people want to cheer for the guy who wins, especially little kids. You want your hero to win...Cena always wins.

It sucks for all wrestling fans but it's a smart way to market somebody. Cena winning every single time makes kids love him and sells them record merch. Wrestling fans suffer, WWE makes money. Simple. Fuck WWE.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That and him quickly going up the ladder is what made me laugh the hardest more so than him actually winning the match. :maury


I never really cared for the guy, nor have I thought of myself as a hater despite what posters like Vacuous think. But it's gotten to the point I can't even laugh about it now. I don't really rage, hell when he magically appeared and went up that ladder like greased lightning, I just shrugged and shut the PPV off. Didn't even watch him take the belts.

I've just gotten to the point where I just go glassy eyed and start doing something else when Cena comes on. There is no "edge of the seat" moments, no question if a match is going a certain way, you already know with almost absolute certainty how the outcome is going to be.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Bullshit. 20 seconds of offense and wins.


This booking should have stopped YEARS ago.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*

Getting alittle sick of this internet site thinking Cena is a draw.

It pisses me off.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*

cena is garbage period end of story


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*



RKO 4life said:


> Getting alittle sick of this internet site thinking Cena is a draw.
> 
> It pisses me off.


He's clearly the biggest draw that WWE has that is a full timer. And the numbers back that up. But yeah, it's also due to the fact that nobody else is given an extended period of time to prove they can draw.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*



ROHFan19 said:


> He's clearly the biggest draw that WWE has that is a full timer. And the numbers back that up. But yeah, it's also due to the fact that nobody else is given an extended period of time to prove they can draw.


Oh this bull shit again. Yeah he's so much more of a main mega star that he draws as much money in the movies with the Rock. So much more of a star he's 3rd in rating power the past 6 years. Mega only sells to 6 year old kids that grow to be 12 and kick them self in the ass for ever cheering for the less talent.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*

Kids are the problem 

I was watching SS with my 8 yr old nephew and he was like "who's that beating up Cena?" and I said Daniel Bryan. He left for a while,came back after the match was over, asked who won. I said Daniel Bryan and he said "when did John Cena start to suck?"

Long story short kids deal in absolutes either you win all the time and you're good or you lose once and you suck.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



x78 said:


> It's always going to be 'too soon' if they continue to push Cena in the main event over everyone else.


He's the biggest star and the only perfect fit for this transitional reign when he drops the gold to Brock. The #2 guy is hurt and everyone else is pretty much being built up. No need to rush titles on people "just because they're not John Cena". Nobody else would work in this situation, whether someone was booked right or booked wrong. 



thaimasker said:


> And thats what happens when you book guys horribly and when they hit the cena ceiling. You back yourself into a corner where cena is the only viable option and people become even more sick of him.


There's no backing into a corner. Cena is the #1 guy for a reason. He's also the longest lasting #1 they've everv had. Regardless of how you book anyone else. who would be better for Brock Lesnar on a logical standpoint? The absolute biggest star, or anyone else in that title match? The guy who gave Lesnar a loss in Brock's very first match back, or heel Bray Wyatt just because? The 15x World Champion, or Cesaro just to hyper rush a title on him and his face turn which needs more than 2 fucking months to unfold?


Exactly.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



FourWinds said:


> Cena has been the face because of one man's say so. Vince. A good number of Flair's title reigns went through a committee that took a unanimous vote from the owner of every promotion. Hater I may be, but you have next to no knowledge of history. But since we're down to name calling. You're just some chump who probably started watching as far back as the RA Era.


no sports entertainer ever has gotten as much crowd reaction as cena love him or hate him, you have to respect him! and wwe is the best company in the world and flair was in wcw WHICH WENT OUT OF BUISNESS!



deepelemblues said:


> that's right
> 
> flair was the face of wrestling for millions of people


no he wasn't! austin was bigger at the same time! :stupid:


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I think this is a great choice. I wouldve liked to see Bryan vs Brock, but honestly, the thought of seeing Cena and Brock again excites me. I thought their no holds barred match was outstanding. Hopefully if they meet at Summerslam, there is a stipulation because I dont think a straight one on one match will be great.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Wrestling02370 said:


> I think this is a great choice. I wouldve liked to see Bryan vs Brock, but honestly, the thought of seeing Cena and Brock again excites me. I thought their no holds barred match was outstanding. Hopefully if they meet at Summerslam, there is a stipulation because I dont think a straight one on one match will be great.


yes! cena will slay the monster!


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

The problem is, this once again does nothing to progress the product. Well, I guess it progresses Cena's legacy, considering the fact that Cole signed off with the final thought of "the greatest champion of all time!"

If Bray, Cesaro, or Reigns won, obviously it'd be signaling that they're pushing forth a new star. Even if I don't like some of those choices, at least it signifies something.

If Sheamus won, I presume it'd come with a character change, which at least would show that they're progressing _something_.

If Orton won, one would assume that it would be for the purpose of elevating Seth, by putting him into a top storyline that actually makes sense, and eventually putting him over strongly in that. Orton has shown that he has no problem putting people over, and is very unselfish in that regard. After watching what happened with Bray, we've already seen a rising star unnecessarily regress and be dismissed due to Cena.

Del Rio & Kane were obviously filler.

Cena's win does nothing for anybody, and it also shows WWE's complete inability and resistance to ever improvising, or doing something that's unpredictable.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*



RKO 4life said:


> Oh this bull shit again. Yeah he's so much more of a main mega star that he draws as much money in the movies with the Rock. So much more of a star he's 3rd in rating power the past 6 years. Mega only sells to 6 year old kids that grow to be 12 and kick them self in the ass for ever cheering for the less talent.



The Rock is the biggest star that the business has ever seen. Cena is a fucking wrestler he's not an actor. The fact is, whether you want to believe it or not, Cena is the biggest full time draw that the WWE has. And nobody else is close.

They tried Punk, they tried Bryan, and neither of them draw the same as Cena. Whether it be ratings, PPV buyrates, house show tickets, merchandise, etc. Cena is the #1 full time draw in the WWE.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa3JjcLpHPQ#t=3277
> 
> Listen to this brehs, he meltin down :maury


:Jordan


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



LilOlMe said:


> The problem is, this once again does nothing to progress the product. Well, I guess it progresses Cena's legay, considering the fact that Cole signed off with the final thought of "the greatest champion of all time!"
> 
> If Bray, Cesaro, or Reigns won, obviously it'd be signaling that they're pushing forth a new star. Even if I don't like some of those choices, at least it signifies something.
> 
> ...



Agreed that it does nothing for anyone in the match, but from the WWEs standpoint they probably don't want to pull the trigger on Bray/Reigns/Cesaro just for them to lose the belt to Brock in 2 months. Kills all of their momentum.

So just put the belt on Cena, he transitions the belt to Brock at Summerslam and loses no credibility. It's simple booking. Lazy and predictable, but simple.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*



RKO 4life said:


> Oh this bull shit again. Yeah he's so much more of a main mega star that he draws as much money in the movies with the Rock. So much more of a star he's 3rd in rating power the past 6 years. Mega only sells to 6 year old kids that grow to be 12 and kick them self in the ass for ever cheering for the less talent.


You just mad Randy Orton didn't win, clearly :clarke


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



.christopher. said:


> I'm laughing uncontrollably..
> 
> I think they've finally broke me


Good, glad to know I wasn't the only one experiencing the same reaction.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Certainly for new WWE NETWORK subscribers, last night with Cena winning surely made them proud to buy the network :vince$


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

holy shit... I was feeling better about Cena lately but after he wins it again I just like "can't this guy just go away ffs".

FUCK!! I don't even hate him like I did in the past 8-9 years anymore but it's just too boring and repetitive. why can't we get something new, some fresh air? FUCK!!!!!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

seriously do you blame wwe to stick with cena because i dont

cm punk quits 
daniel bryan gets a monster push one in which cena put him over and Daniel Bryan injures himself
ziggler gets like a concussion a year
wade has separated his shoulder for the second time

while cena is always here and has been with wwe for 10 years and even fought DB wit a torn tricep and constantly comes back quickly even if he is'nt 100% healed

he is their most reliable superstar on the roster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

(Y)

Best decision they could've made. We've been needing a young fresh face for a while now.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*



ROHFan19 said:


> The Rock is the biggest star that the business has ever seen. Cena is a fucking wrestler he's not an actor. The fact is, whether you want to believe it or not, Cena is the biggest full time draw that the WWE has. And nobody else is close.
> 
> They tried Punk, they tried Bryan, and neither of them draw the same as Cena. Whether it be ratings, PPV buyrates, house show tickets, merchandise, etc. Cena is the #1 full time draw in the WWE.


They never tried Punk or Bryan. John Cena was always treated by the booking as the biggest deal in the company.

He's the biggest full-time draw because he was pushed relentlessly for 9 years, not because he's actually that talented.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

*Re: This is exactly why casual fans don't care about wrestlers other than John Cena!!*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> They never tried Punk or Bryan. John Cena was always treated by the booking as the biggest deal in the company.
> 
> He's the biggest full-time draw because he was pushed relentlessly for 9 years, not because he's actually that talented.


Bryan was definitely treated as bigger than Cena from the Royal Rumble until he got hurt. Punk you can make a case for but again, in my previous post I said that WWE doesn't really allow anyone else to prove they are a draw.

And I'm not a Cena fan at all, I fucking hate him. I just recognize that WWE cares about money and they like to play it safe. Sucks for us, but nothing we can do.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

It's like Vince wants to go out of business...... I just don't get it anymore. There is nothing that warrants the push for this mediocre shitbag and I'm tired of waiting for him to change it up. I've heard TNA has been better so maybe I'll stick with it and NXT while Vince continues to shovel shit. Can't wait for Vince to go the fuck away...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> John Cena: 15 reigns, 1345 days
> Stone Cold Steve Austin: 6 reigns, 529 days.
> Shawn Michaels: 4 reigns, 424 days
> The Rock: 8 Reigns, 367 days
> ...



Travesty.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I'm not a Cena hater, but it is annoying that the WWE end a very forgettable PPV with what ultimately comes off as a safe move. In the end, I can't fault them for doing it, considering the circumstances, and it might actually be the move that saves the up and comers from being spoiled too early with success.

I would have liked to see a little more excitement in the finish. Maybe a Rollins cash-in tease?


----------



## cadco25 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

Although I'm not particularly interested in Cena vs. Orton, I honestly think that Cena winning the title was the a pretty good choice at this time. They can go places with it and Cena is always solid, whereas you have guys like Reigns, Cesaro or Wyatt who probably aren't ready for it yet, need some build-up to the world title spot, and who WWE probably has plans that need to unravel in these guys' careers. At least with Cena you get a guy who is already getting huge reactions and can make a big build towards Summerslam, where he could potentially drop the title to Brock. Brock beating Cena for the title would be a big way to pad the legitimacy of ending The Streak.

The only other guys in the match that you could safely give the title to were Sheamus and Orton in my opinion. Sheamus, who I'm not crazy about but don't mind, is already a champion and in essence would just be a lesser version of Cena in this role. Orton could have won but there really wouldn't be anywhere to go. At least Cena has an automatic enemy for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Normally I like to defend Cena because I don't think he deserves all the flack he gets, but this is unacceptable.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

His climbing of the ladder was the fastest climb of the match. Notice that?


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

I have absolutely no problem with it what so ever, ONLY if Cena drops the belt clean to Brock.

Then all will be right in the world, and everything panned out the way it should.

If Brock doesn't win clean, fuck everything.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

This is where WWE really needed CM Punk. Punk could've been that transitional Champion and the audience would've been happy with it. Right now, the only options are Cena, Orton, Sheamus, and HHH...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

This is where WWE is hurting without CM Punk. Punk would've been a perfect transiotional Champion. Without Punk, they only have stale guys that have already won the title too many times.......and Sheamus.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

For practical reasons, it makes sense that Cena wins. I'm more bummed that the PPV as a whole wasn't very fun to watch and had a very familiar ending to top it all off. I'm very glad I didn't pay full price for this PPV.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

I have no problem with it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*



> Wyatt who probably aren't ready for it yet


WRONG.

Of course I'm mad about Cena winning the match. Are we EVER getting a good new star? For fucks sake. This shit is long past ridiculous. Cena vs Brock, who gives a FUCK? We've seen it before, it'll be a shitty match, it won't have the blood the first one had, it doesn't matter who wins, it doesn't make anybody either way, it's a waste of time.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



KANA Lock said:


> There's no backing into a corner. Cena is the #1 guy for a reason. He's also the longest lasting #1 they've everv had. Regardless of how you book anyone else. who would be better for Brock Lesnar on a logical standpoint? The absolute biggest star, or anyone else in that title match? The guy who gave Lesnar a loss in Brock's very first match back, or heel Bray Wyatt just because? The 15x World Champion, or Cesaro just to hyper rush a title on him and his face turn which needs more than 2 fucking months to unfold?
> 
> 
> Exactly.


The problem is no one gets the opportunity to get built up to surpass cena...beside bryan and thats because the fans forced them to, punk quit, and things feel into place(cena getting injured at SS as well). They wanted Batisa vs Orton...they were bigger stars than bryan at the time so it only made sense to exclude bryan according to your logic? wrong. Assuming Bryan wasn't injured you would still do cena vs brock? You gotta take risks to build new stars(and have matches,story and cards that people care about,unfortunately for the wwe atm) WWE has no other options then cena...15 time champion and thats where they back themselves. I'm not even arguing that cena should have won its their booking philosophy that keep them in this spot where cena is the only "logical" a.k.a safe option what makes me mad. What would happen IF cena got injured today?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

Provided that he drops it cleanly to Brock or Rollins at SummerSlam, then no. 

If he has a long ass reign till like Survivor Series then yes.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> WRONG.
> 
> Of course I'm mad about Cena winning the match. Are we EVER getting a good new star? For fucks sake. This shit is long past ridiculous. Cena vs Brock, *who gives a FUCK?* We've seen it before, it'll be a shitty match, it won't have the blood the first one had, it doesn't matter who wins, it doesn't make anybody either way, it's a waste of time.


A hell of a lot of people.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

Nah not really


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

Nope. Wasn't surprised and didn't really care.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

Nope, Cena beat the Rock, he beat Lesnar, buried Sandow and then beat Bray Wyatt and sent him into wherever BW is.... 

Are you really going to get mad that he won the title?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

I knew it was going to happen, but I was there so it really sucked. I stood there and waited for longer than a lot of people to see if Rollins would come out because I didn't want the PPV to end.

But, if I get to see Cena get destroyed by Bork it will be okay. Because Cena was looking straight at my Boston Hates Cena sign, as he was booed and it made me happy.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

No, because I was expecting it the minute Bryan got injured


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

What was the crowds reaction when Cena won?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

Doesn't matter to me.. It's not like i watch many of his matches anyway.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Thought del rio was winning for sure.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

Nah, just disappointed. But it's very likely a transitional reign anyways, so it won't be THAT bad. Although a big LOL if Cena beats Lesnar again at Summerslam.


----------



## Rock-Bottom (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

15 titles.

Because Super Cena absolutely needs the damn 15th title reign.

Let me guess... now the wwe network will skyrocket and vince will get his millions back...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

i'm not upset, i'm completely apathetic now. the WWE always halfass a "plan A" and fall back on "plan B" which is cena. how can anyone ever get over when this guy is continuously thrust in the spotlight like this? he represents everything that is old and stale right now, and that hurts WWE's image going forward. you can't tell me that there wasn't a better way to get the belt on brock if that's the plan going forward.

this is coming from me, someone that spent 2 years defending cena on here without shame. now i've just about had it.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

i wouldn't mind Cena being the champion if i didn't know hes going to preach the same shit and do the same antics hes been doing for the past 10 fucking years...come out flash his merch until someone comes along and miraculously makes him look like hes the biggest underdog in history only for him to rise above all odds


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*



King Gimp said:


> A hell of a lot of people.


A hell of a lot of people also want something new, as evidenced by this utter shithead getting booed constantly. You want Cena vs Brock, go watch Extreme Rules 2012.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Saw it coming from a hundred miles away. No surprise at all. None. About as predictable as Batista winning that Rumble. Yeah obviously I'm not thrilled, obviously I don't want to see this 15 time dopey dipshit do his "da champ iz hurr" routine again, but what can we do about it?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Official John Cena The Champ Is Here Thread*





The Champ Is here boys and girls it is his time to shine the legend,the future hall of famer

the greatest wwe champion in history:cole3









and to the haters as john boy says

just rise above the hate

















*THE CHAMP IS HERE
*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

What's there to be happy about? Everytime I think "maybe this time they'll shake things up" but then CENAWINSLOL :cena3

I'm not upset. It's just annoying because they could give us a good product but they're choosing not to.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

I'm okay with it. I think it would have been better for Ambrose to win the other one and Orton to win the WWE title but oh well.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official John Cena The Champ Is Here Thread*

"You can boo him or you can cheer him. But ladies and gentlemen, there's no doubt that John Cena is the greatest WWE Champion in history"...what the fuck is that bullshit. Fuck this company. Fuck this show. I'm done.


...See you next week


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Official John Cena The Champ Is Here Thread*

Not sure if you're serious about being happy about this but if so nice to see him still having some marks left.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official John Cena The Champ Is Here Thread*

He's finally the champion again. It's about time.


----------



## cminc (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

I wouldnt say i was upset, but i wasnt happy. Even as i'll fully admit that most of my favorites probably arent ready to carry a belt thats got to play hot potato for the next couple months, i'm just that sick of cena to not care. His promo is stale, his music is stale, his look is stale and his work in the ring is stale. Everyone else in that match, even randy orton, had places to go and things to gain by winning tonight. Instead, we get more of what we always end up getting. 

When it became obvious he was going to win, after i was through yawning and waiting for a chairshot i knew wasnt coming, i was hoping triple h would congratulate cena while seth snuck up and hit him in the head with the case and cashed in...

But, yeah, why do that when you can air live reruns of shows that were written 5 years ago, i guess. Cant wait for the cena speech tomorrow. Its been a couple weeks since ive heard it : )


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

If I wasn't expecting it I probably would have been furious, but instead I truly feel let down that once again, the growth of future stars during the time it needs to happen, during the summer before the road to Wrestlemania has to be put on hold again because of someone like Lesnar.. Such a full and total let down.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

WWE had the chance to make a new star tonight, Reigns Wyatt Cesaro Rollins Ambrose, doesn't matter which, instead they took a hard pass. Why? 

So we can get Cena/Lesnar II?

Is anybody dying to see this? If you are, moreso than Cesaro/Lesnar?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

Disappointed because the WWE World Heavyweight Title picture is now most likely going to be boring until Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

So long as he ends up dropping it to Lesnar or (preferably) Rollins, no.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes. I just knew he wouldn't win.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Nope. Wasn't surprised and didn't really care.


My reaction exactly. Everything always comes full circle back to Cena.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

Knew it was coming and he'll be transitional so I'm not all that mad.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

The fans should just go to the concession stands when Cena's segment comes on. give him the Divas treatment.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*

I'm not disappointed. Maybe something good might come out of it in the overall picture.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Official John Cena The Champ Is Here Thread*

"Finally the champ has come back to Hartford CT!"

*John Cena Roooocks! John Cena Roooocks! John Cena Roooocks!* 

:vince$


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Heyman/Lesnar are going to be the faces in the feud with Cena lol.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*

Personally, I am annoyed that John Cena won but I also believe that it was the only way to go. Sure Orton could have won and dropped it to Cena at Battleground, but that would mean four new champions in the span of three months (Orton, Cena, Lesnar, Bryan).

On a side note, I find Cena vs Lesnar overrated. Sure it was physical but it was just to boring.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Official John Cena The Champ Is Here Thread*

"WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT JOHN CENA WOULD OVERCOME THE ODDS AND DEFEAT 7 OTHER MEN IN A LADDER MATCH FOR THE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU E WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP?!" :cole3

"THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST MONEY IN THE BANK LADDER MATCHES I THINK WE'VE EVER SEEN!" :lawler

"JOHN CENA OVERCAME THE ODDS, BUT NOW HE HAS TO FACE THE AUTHORITY!" :jbl

:vince$


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*

Getting annoyed at a transitional champion is the true loll in this thread.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official John Cena The Champ Is Here Thread*



Darth Tyrion said:


> "WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT JOHN CENA WOULD OVERCOME THE ODDS AND DEFEAT 7 OTHER MEN IN A LADDER MATCH FOR THE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU E WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP?!" :cole3
> 
> "THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST MONEY IN THE BANK LADDER MATCHES I THINK WE'VE EVER SEEN!" :lawler
> 
> ...


If Cena feuds with the authority he is going to kill all their heat. Even the authority will be cheered against Cena.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> A hell of a lot of people also want something new, as evidenced by this utter shithead getting booed constantly. /QUOTE]
> 
> The best part of the match was when it was just Cena and Reigns going punch for punch and the boo's for Cena and cheers for Reigns were awesome, and fitting I think. Cant argue with the crowd, Cena is losing his status, Reigns' ceiling is getting higher each day


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*



JohnCooley said:


> What was the crowds reaction when Cena won?


About 2/3rd boos, 1/3rd cheers. And this is basically his hometown, I had a few little kids behind me in line who successfully started a Cena Sucks chant as we tried to get in. For the most part he was booed.

Source: I was there.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Were you really upset that Cena won the match?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> WRONG.
> 
> Of course I'm mad about Cena winning the match. Are we EVER getting a good new star? For fucks sake. This shit is long past ridiculous. Cena vs Brock, who gives a FUCK? We've seen it before, it'll be a shitty match, it won't have the blood the first one had, it doesn't matter who wins, it doesn't make anybody either way, it's a waste of time.


i love bray but for some reason i dont want him as champ he would just feel wrong holding gold just like mic foley felt wearing holding gold


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*

battle ground main event

Cena and nikki vs triple h and steph


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*

I'm way past the point were I care whether Cena wins the title or not, there's no outrage, there's no jubilation, there's only apathy.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*



p862011 said:


> battle ground main event
> 
> Cena and nikki vs triple h and steph


Then we'll get the epic rematch in a cage at SummerSlam! :shocked:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*

John Cena Sr. needs to give up his first row seat, he's the ultimate spoiler. You can spot him in the crowd every time Cena wins the world title. I already figured Cena would win tonight but once I saw his dad during the opening match I was 100% sure.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*

At least if you had the network, you only paid $10. If you are truly upset, you can always stop watching. You should know that the end game will always be John Cena as long as Cena is an active wrestler. I'll even bet when he start working a part time schedule within the next 10 years, he will still be getting title reigns.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*

Straight up pathetic that John Cena can't even get cheered in his home state.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

weProtectUs said:


> I'm way past the point were I care whether Cena wins the title or not, there's no outrage, there's no jubilation, there's only apathy.



Same here. I use to be so passionate about WWE/Wrestling and now I don't bother.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*

Awesome now all the heat Lesnar was starting to get from all the marks will now turn to cheers once he faces Cena. It's going to be the exact same reaction as their last match? Where is the progress here? Can a brother get some progress?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*

Really hope they start a "Same Old Shit" chant tomorrow. Battleground seems like a straight up filler ppv because we know Brock/Cena Will be headlining Summerslam.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*

By 2015 John Cena will most likely have more World Championship reigns than Ric Flair.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

He's jobbing to Brock at SummerSlam so who cares?

John Cena: Transitional Champion.

The Shield guys were the stars of MITB and looked great. Cena winning is nothing more than a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

No one should be surprised by this. Lesner and Cena are on the SS ppv poster. So it was kinda known that cena would walk out as champ. People may not be happy but, we knew it would happen. 


Im praying he never beats flairs record.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. I think I'm going to cancel my network subscription.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Efie_G said:


> No one should be surprised by this. Lesner and Cena are on the SS ppv poster. So it was kinda known that cena would walk out as champ. People may not be happy but, we knew it would happen.
> 
> 
> Im praying he never beats flairs record.



Cena surpassing Flair is inevitable, unless he happens to becomes severely injured and forced to retire.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hopefully seth rollins will cash in tonight or brock will win at ss. Wtf were they thinking putting the title on cena yet again grrrrr


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

nope.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New WWE WHC Champion (CENA WINS LOL)*



Jmacz said:


> About 2/3rd boos, 1/3rd cheers. And this is basically his hometown, I had a few little kids behind me in line who successfully started a Cena Sucks chant as we tried to get in. For the most part he was booed.
> 
> Source: I was there.


Even little kids in a town close to home are starting to hate this guy:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

His time is now...always fuckin now


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol cena won again? So happy I don't order ppv's anymore, especially when they are full of crap endings like last night. Wwe will never change whilst cena is in the company. Simple.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I only partially stopped getting mad at a cena win the only thing that manages to piss me off anymore is how he wins (climbing that ladder really fast and no selling the whole match makes me want to hit something)


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*

Do I really need to explain why?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*

It's true, fans should start throwing stuff at cena when he is in the ring too.


----------



## British F-5 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cena is the sane choice right now. Even if I'd rather have someone fresh on top in the long run. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I couldn´t stop laughing.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm pissed as fuckin' shit, like right now I could cut a rage promo so intense, Vincey-boy would crap his pants and hire me. I'm actually livid. I was predicting a Reigns win, which would be predictable and sigh-worthy anyways, but when I saw Cena coming out with a grin smugger than usual, I knew shit would get topsy turvy and despite the fact that I was actually (not being dramatic here) falling asleep during the match, I caught Cena's win and instantly clicked out of the stream.
I wasn't gonna look at his smug face and listen to his corny casio beat theme song anymore. Jesus christ.
I mean, I don't even pay for this shit anymore and I'm this pissed off. Nobody and I mean NOBODY should hold the WHC ANNUALY, let alone fuckin' Cena of all people. This is the worst possible outcome. I'm fuckin' ready to call it quits, WWE has all but stunted my passion for professional wrestling in the past few months. God damn it.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*

How 'bout we don't?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*

Save it for SummerSlam's main event. I heavily encourage it.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*

Fuck I'm looking forward to seeing Heyman cut promos on D-Bry mark hijackings.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*

do people not understand that cena is just a placeholder champion because bryan is injured and someone needs to hold it till lesnar returns

would you rather bray,cesaro,or reigns won and dropped the title in a month like edge did in 2006??


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*



p862011 said:


> do people not understand that cena is just a placeholder champion because bryan is injured and someone needs to hold it till lesnar returns
> 
> would you rather bray,cesaro,or reigns won and dropped the title in a month like edge did in 2006??


A month of a cesaro reign + fued with brock would atleast keep me interested in one part of the show...


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena has had 14 championship reigns and not 1 of them was entertaining. #15 will be no different. Most overrated Superstar in the history of this business by far. And I don't mean by the fans, the majority of the fans over the age of 10 knows he sucks. But overrated as in how he is looked at within the company.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*



p862011 said:


> do people not understand that cena is just a placeholder champion because bryan is injured and someone needs to hold it till lesnar returns
> 
> would you rather bray,cesaro,or reigns won and dropped the title in a month like edge did in 2006??


No I'd rather just not make Lesnar champion period.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*



p862011 said:


> do people not understand that cena is just a placeholder champion because bryan is injured and someone needs to hold it till lesnar returns
> 
> would you rather bray,cesaro,or reigns won and dropped the title in a month like edge did in 2006??


win or lose he will find a way to bury Lesnar. Either by not taking the feud serious, making corny jokes, or no selling.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*

We got the Shield guys looking great, two solid tag matches, two divas matches with actual storylines, and people should hijack because Cena is a transitional champion and Lesnar is being positioned to put someone over down the road most likely?

Okay.


----------



## ohmagawd (Apr 2, 2012)

You guys saying Cena won't drop the title to Brock are forgetting that report that came out that said (and I happen to believe it) that Brock is staying on and working some more dates this Summer Summerslam to Night of Champions. I think it is highly likely that Brock will have the WHC at the end of Summerslam, and personally I really don't care if he's a 'part-timer'.

The one thing I love about Brock is that he is a legit badass especially with the streak under his belt now. He is going to look like a monster at the end of SS. Can't wait.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

ohmagawd said:


> You guys saying Cena won't drop the title to Brock are forgetting that report that came out that said (and I happen to believe it) that Brock is staying on and working some more dates this Summer Summerslam to Night of Champions. I think it is highly likely that Brock will have the WHC at the end of Summerslam, and personally I really don't care if he's a 'part-timer'.
> 
> The one thing I love about Brock is that he is a legit badass especially with the streak under his belt now. He is going to look like a monster at the end of SS. Can't wait.


Against anybody else I would agree but this is Cena we are talking about. A person who knows nothing about " selling" other than merch. Bray was suppose to look like as monster and Cena made him look like a joke.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*



AntMan said:


> We got the Shield guys looking great, two solid tag matches, two divas matches with actual storylines, and people should hijack because Cena is a transitional champion and Lesnar is being positioned to put someone over down the road most likely?
> 
> Okay.


Given how WWE booking has been lately who even knows anymore if Cena is just going to be a transitional. The fact that Cena has the belts in 2014 is already worth a hijacking in it of itself IMO.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't worry guys, we're in a new era, 

THE REALITY ERA! 


































:haha :haha :haha :haha :haha


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Cena winning was pretty predictable, especially after the leaked Summerslam poster, but I hate the way it happened. He just laid around for most of the match and didn't really do anything until the finish. I know MITB matches consist of a lot of that sort of thing but it felt like he was being protected more than usual to not screw up the match with Lesnar.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

ohmagawd said:


> You guys saying Cena won't drop the title to Brock are forgetting that report that came out that said (and I happen to believe it) that Brock is staying on and working some more dates this Summer Summerslam to Night of Champions. I think it is highly likely that Brock will have the WHC at the end of Summerslam, and personally I really don't care if he's a 'part-timer'.
> 
> The one thing I love about Brock is that he is a legit badass especially with the streak under his belt now. He is going to look like a monster at the end of SS. Can't wait.


Do you have a link for that report? Because I havent seen anything like that.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cena holding the title until wrestlemania 31 that's for sure


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I just let out a huge sigh after he unhooked the belts. I'm not mad or disappointed anymore, I'm just apathetic. Guess I won't watch the world champion until Summerslam when he drops the belts to Lesnar.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*



177 said:


> Given how WWE booking has been lately who even knows anymore if Cena is just going to be a transitional. The fact that Cena has the belts in 2014 is already worth a hijacking in it of itself IMO.


Cena is irrelevant to me at this point, so I have no energy to get angry about this. I view this as a means to an end. Cena doesn't matter to me as long as he has a short reign and guys I lke are getting pushed

I think this will be an inconvenience that doesn't last long. Cena is not worth my anger or time at this point unless he's working with a guy I like. 

To me Cena hasn't mattered since Payback. Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns featuring The Authority has been more important than Cena.

Cena can be champion and still be irrelevant just like Orton was.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*



177 said:


> Given how WWE booking has been lately who even knows anymore if Cena is just going to be a transitional. The fact that Cena has the belts in 2014 is already worth a hijacking in it of itself IMO.


People need to stop making excuses for this, 'oh, he's a transitional champ to put over Lesnar' Yeah? And there ain't no way he's putting Lesnar over clean at Slam', so what benefit is there to this? 

I personally haven't been watching the product for the last few weeks since Bryan was officially stripped & has been AWOL, this just confirms that I'll be continuing to tune out till the night after Summer-Slam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*



p862011 said:


> would you rather bray won and dropped the title in a month like edge did in 2006??


Yes. INFINITELY.

What other time is he gonna have to be champion? Not in the foreseeable future, that's for damn sure. I want him to be relevant for once. If he wins the title, that's permanent. He's in the history books forever, as a WINNER, not a loser like he is now, a guy who means nothing, a mid level guy.

___________

Trying to hijack the shows when they don't care about you is a difficult task. They've ignored people hating Cena for 10 years.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*

Instead of hijacking Raw, I hope someone hijacks Cena's private jet and flies it to the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder why I watch this shit...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Even though I knew he would win it my reaction was still


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*



177 said:


> Given how WWE booking has been lately who even knows anymore if Cena is just going to be a transitional. The fact that Cena has the belts in 2014 is already worth a hijacking in it of itself IMO.


so why wont you do something about it, Jack? Instead of complaining on WF.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

this thread


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

someone plz edit this to put a cena shirt on cartman and an iwc shirt on tenorman tyvm


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> Even though I knew he would win it my reaction was still


This is exactly how I feel right now. I simply don't care about him, so by extension, I don't care about the WWEWHC right now.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

tommo010 said:


> Even though I knew he would win it my reaction was still


Thank you for my new sig. :


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

My reaction was this exactly:


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*



AntMan said:


> To me Cena hasn't matted since Payback. Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns featuring The Authority has been more important than Cena.
> 
> Cena can be champion and still be irrelevant just like Orton was.


Same here regarding the Authority/Sheild stuff, but the thing is the WHC scene will ALWAYS be relevant by default(since it's the freakin world title), so given that it makes sense why people will be angry with it, even though it could just be a transitional one.

Again you never know though with a guy like Cena.



wrestlinggameguy said:


> so why wont you do something about it, Jack? Instead of complaining on WF.


I just may  since I'll most likely be at Summerslam this year. Possibly the Raw after it too.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

My winner of the night:









Cena and Rollins segment?


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

WWENetwork subscription cancelled. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't believe how badly Cena no sold that entire match, he climbed that ladder like a 10 year old at a park and pulled the belts straight, no tension, no fatigue, no nothing.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

i don't get it why is everyone so shocked that cena won we all knew it was going to happen its wwe people.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

theswayzetrain said:


> i don't get it why is everyone so shocked that cena won we all knew it was going to happen its wwe people.


I was sure Reigns was going to win. This would have been the best time to put him over...a lot of fans have been basically demanding a push for him, and everything seemed to be leading up to him getting a decent shot. Oh well, another up and comer put aside for the glory of Captain Kickout.:argh:


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> WWE can't book anything good outside their main fueds that's why.
> 
> *Who will Wyatt fued with? Sheamus? Wyatt is above him at this point.*
> 
> ...


The house show im going to a week before SummerSlam is advertizing Sheamus v Wyatt for the US title, so i think those to at SummerSlam is pretty good odds.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*

Well if I went to these events still (Haven't been to one in over a decade) I'd be more than happy to with me and my crew who would go. But since I won't ever go again I just hope these new fans grow some nuts and bury the fuck out of this shithead square block looking pussy boy cena


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

It was always the most likely thing to happen but it was booked terribly. Who is a viable contender here? Reigns cleared the ring but Cena picked up the scraps, he doesn't look strong but there's no way they're gonna book him vs Reigns. Meanwhile everyone else in the match looked inferior. Hopefully Bryan is back at Battleground to take the titles straight back or we're going to have a bore fest there with Cena vs Orton or Kane again.


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: It's time for another Daniel Bryan level hijacking*



p862011 said:


> do people not understand that cena is just a placeholder champion because bryan is injured and someone needs to hold it till lesnar returns
> 
> would you rather bray,cesaro,or reigns won and dropped the title in a month like edge did in 2006??


Just like he was in the CM Punk MITB angle? 

People are pissed off because Cena has been Consistently the main guy for 10 years. In them 10 years + he has won the belt 15 times. A lot of people feel a placeholder champ should go to someone who could do with the rub. It just means the same old Cena promos/matches and there is no certainty Cena will lose to Brock. Now If Cesaro won, you have Heyman screw him at Summerslam. You have a new face who the crowd could get behind. 

That would have set up:
Brock v Cesaro
Brock v Bryan
Brock v Cena (obv)
Brock v Rusev (undefeated) and (filler before WM)
Brock v The Rock at WM and for Seth to cash in MITB. You then have Seth Rollins standing over The Rock and Brock Lesnar.


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

I'm really disappointed with this.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Can we just take a second to laugh at the idiots who thought Kane was going to win.

:lel


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

TheResurrection said:


> Can we just take a second to laugh at the idiots who thought Kane was going to win.
> 
> :lel


I will do it just after laughing at people who thought Cesaro was going to win.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Stop bitching.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



el dandy said:


> I quit watching WWE TV for 3 months, and this is what I come back to
> 
> Glad nothing has changed. It's always any combo of Bryan, Cena, or Orton. Fuck those 3 guys. Give someone else a shot.






The WWE is a business, they only going to give the belt to somebody that draws people in, not draw people away. There's a reason why there are only 3 people that hold the WWE title a year. The world title isn't something that everybody in the company should have. That's the problem with a lot of fans these days. The want the title on people who "deserve it." It's not about who deserves it, it's about who's going to draw interest. At least Cena somewhat draws interest. Nobody would give a shit if Del Rio won, and Kane, ugh. I much rather have Cena hold the belt for a year, than Kane for a day.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

We all knew this was coming.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Interceptor88 said:


> I will do it just after laughing at people who thought Cesaro was going to win.


Which idiot thought that?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It's amazing. This company literally hangs off of Cena's testicles. Instead of actually pushing people into the main event over the past 5 years they decided to, like always, half ass everything they do. 

So many guys that could have been main eventers get fucked by Vince and when one if your top stars gets injured, first thought is to throw the title right back onto the status quo :cena3

And now what? We'll have him drop it to a guy that barely ever shows up? fpalm

Christ. Right when it feels like we head into a new "Era" it all comes out to be bullshit. I seriously feel sorry for the Reigns marks who think he'll be the next #1 guy. He won't. No one will as long as this fuckhead is still around :cena3


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> It's amazing. This company literally hangs off of Cena's testicles. Instead of actually pushing people into the main event over the past 5 years they decided to, like always, half ass everything they do.
> 
> So many guys that could have been main eventers get fucked by Vince and when one if your top stars gets injured, first thought is to throw the title right back onto the status quo :cena3
> 
> ...


But he's the most polarizing WWE superstar in the HISTORY of the WWE!!!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> It's amazing. This company literally hangs off of Cena's testicles. Instead of actually pushing people into the main event over the past 5 years they decided to, like always, half ass everything they do.
> 
> So many guys that could have been main eventers get fucked by Vince and when one if your top stars gets injured, first thought is to throw the title right back onto the status quo :cena3
> 
> ...


And it all comes down to the fact Cena's image is the fuel the company runs on as that is what their shareholders and sponsors want and in some ways those are the only people WWE cares about. Think about many of the changes the company has gone though since 2008 its been making those people and only those people happy.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



x78 said:


> His Time Is NOW!!! :cena3


His Time Is THEN
His Time Is NOW 
His Time Is FOREVER

:cena5 :cena5 :cena5


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

It was inevitable and I can live with it, as long as Lesnar does indeed bury the fuck out of him upon his return.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

:mark:
our time is now :cena5


----------



## eleventy1111 (May 14, 2014)

TheResurrection said:


> Can we just take a second to laugh at the idiots who thought Kane was going to win.
> 
> :lel


I never thought he was going to win. But I did have daydreams of him being an actual runner in the race :|


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

match was boring and result was expected


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The meltdowns have been great.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Juan Cena. Yes! Yes! Yes! Cenation whoop whoop #GoodforBusiness
I can't wait for tonight's raw. When his music hits at the beginning of the show!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

YES.YES. said:


> match was boring and result was expected


match was boring? :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Would have liked Sheamus as champion. But from a business standpoint, I understand to why they had Cena to become champion.

Right now, we all have to understand that Cena/Lesnar is your biggest money match for Summerslam, no other 2 man combination is bigger than Cena/Lesnar right now.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Juan Cena. Yes! Yes! Yes! Cenation whoop whoop #GoodforBusiness
> I can't wait for tonight's raw. When his music hits at the beginning of the show!


:mark:


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> It was inevitable and I can live with it, as long as Lesnar does indeed bury the fuck out of him upon his return.


If you think lesnar is gonna bury cena then you haven't been paying attention. There is no burying cena with their booking philosophy, Assuming he carries the title till WM(and by god that long with a champion who doesn't show up regularly and doesn't do much wouldn't be the best thing to do and I love lesnar btw) who is he gonna even fued with beside cena? Mabye reigns next year? He'll beat Bryan if he comes back later this year or early next year and bump him down the card if he even makes it back up by then. some people talk about him losing it to the rock at WM 30...ugh


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Calling him the greatest champion of all time is an insult to the great champions who have held those belts.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Calling him the greatest champion of all time is an insult to the great champions who have held those belts.




Nobody not even Cena's biggest supporters will call him the greatest champion of all time, even though the greatest champions are really opinion based. He's certainly not my greatest, but he's better than some. Hell even though Ric Flair is a 16 time world champ, (most from a company that's not around anymore) I wouldn't consider him the greatest either.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

This is my best thread so far. Over 400 responses. Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> match was boring? :lol


yeah after watching briefcase ladder match my expectation went to high so yeah main event match was decent


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

My god if brock loses to cena now (if that indeed happens) THEN WHAT?!? Cause im NO way sticking around for a lengthy cena reign fuk that shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

bigdog40 said:


> Nobody not even Cena's biggest supporters will call him the greatest champion of all time, even though the greatest champions are really opinion based. He's certainly not my greatest, but he's better than some. Hell even though Ric Flair is a 16 time world champ, (most from a company that's not around anymore) I wouldn't consider him the greatest either.


Micheal Cole said that (or something to that effect) Did he not?

I didn't watch the PPV, everyone knew Cena was going to win & none of the matches were really all that intriguing to me.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

All the people who are moaning need to realise that Lesnar is beating him at Summerslam, so if Cesaro/Wyatt/Reigns had won the title they'd be a transitional champion for less than two months and their reign would be meaningless.

I'm happy that Cena won because it means Lesnar gets his win back against him and further solidifies Lesnar as the top heel and most badass man in the company.

Cesaro/Wyatt's time will come.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

even if Lesnar takes the belt from him, guess what happens in the process? they'll book Lesnar to have to cheat to beat Cena while he didn't have to cheat to beat Undertaker's streak, which is WWE saying Cena is > The Undertaker. Fuck this company.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope Brock shows up tomorrow on Raw to fuck this piece of shit up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We all knew it was coming. 

I am so bored with Cena at this point that I can't even bring myself to express anger. By now, it is just "whatever. Here we go again". 

15 Title reigns in a little over nine years? If that doesn't create over-saturation, then I don't know what does. You would think that this would be the last one, but I have my doubts. I still say that they are going to have him break Flair's record.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

The thing about Cena that is so frustrating is they treat this dude better than ANYONE got treated that came before him. It's ridiculous. That line from Cole last night is exactly what's wrong with the company. They actually believe he is the best champion in the WWE's long history.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I actually laughed when Cena won, why get mad, Rollins will cash in that MitB Briefcase soon on Cena.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I really have no issue with Cena winning the Title, from a booking standpoint, looking at he next couple months this title win actually makes booking sense at least.

The issue is have is how that stooge :cole3 had to gush over how Cena is the GOAT, that part made me a little sick.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> I actually laughed when Cena won, why get mad, Rollins will cash in that MitB Briefcase soon on Cena.


Problem with that is that it's Cena, so Rollins might get the Sandow treatment when he cashes in.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I find him winning hilarious more than anything. The way he won by going on a massive flurry by doing the AA to Kane and Orton and quickly climbing up the ladder to retrieve the titles was funny. It's gotten to the point where I don't care whether Cena wins since that's been the norm for the past 9 years.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

He's holding the belt til Summerslam and dropping it to Brock, honestly so much anger on here over nothing.

Him winning was the correct decision.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

- Ratings down
- Buyrates down
- Stock down
- WWE Network not doing well

Cena winning it's what's best for business and even if you don't agree, you gotta deal with it, since money talks.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

he's been on top for 9 years now, no selling to the top. Trend continues :lol


----------



## resident (Jan 30, 2011)

Same old shit, but at least I'm not getting mad anymore. Simply I'll stop watching WWE until he loses the title, the same way as last time. Problem solved


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Interceptor88 said:


> I will do it just after laughing at people who thought Cesaro was going to win.



That was me. I admit lol


----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cena had to win really, the guy is money whether you like him or hate the guy. Just means we get to look forward to brock smashing cena for the straps


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going to RAW in Montreal next week, and I will join 10k peoople booing the shit out of that man!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

hng13 said:


> Problem with that is that it's Cena, so Rollins might get the Sandow treatment when he cashes in.


Very unlikely, HHH is on Rollins side, he's pushing him as a star from his point of view so..


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

hng13 said:


> Problem with that is that it's Cena, so Rollins might get the Sandow treatment when he cashes in.





Seth is a Triple H guy so he's not being de-pushed, and Sandow was a jobber even before he had the briefcase. I don't get the love you people have for Sandow. You weren't even supporting him when he was on TV more and actually won the briefcase, but ever since he worked a match with Cena, you care about him? Geez some of you are so full of shit, it's unbelievable.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

10 years of this crap


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The Champ Is Here: John Cena Wins WWE WHC*



CD Player said:


> With Cena rumored to wrestle Brock at Summer Slam, it looks like Lesnar might be a World Champ again.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'd fucking LOL if Cena retained against Brock.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Everybody should've expected it. Cena is their back up champ.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Champ Is Here: John Cena Wins WWE WHC*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'd fucking LOL if Cena retained against Brock.




He will only retain if Brock gets himself DQ'ed. Otherwise there is no way that Brock would lose against Cena after he got the biggest victory in the WWE in 10 years. Either Brock's walking out of Summerslam as the champion or Rollins is.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Seeing Brock lose would be worth it, just to see the posts on here.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lastier said:


> - Ratings down
> - Buyrates down
> - Stock down
> - WWE Network not doing well
> ...


:yes :cena5


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Seeing Brock lose would be worth it, just to see the posts on here.





People will bitch if Brock wins too? No matter who is champion at this point, people would bitch unless it's Daniel Bryan, and he's out til almost next year.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lastier said:


> - Ratings down
> - Buyrates down
> - Stock down
> - WWE Network not doing well
> ...


Except 3 of those things were down when Cena was champ in recent years. Cena as champ is gonna bring in a bunch of subs to a network geared to the older fan base?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> LOL
> 
> You know it's bad when you see this dude complaining.


You're not wrong! That's the thing you see, I'm always very balanced, I don't complain really about shit like most do here because people will complain just for the sake of it .... so I guess that's a good thing right when you see responses from me along these lines? .... it gives a better perspective than what it does when you get someone who just complains about anything and everything, because you know it's valid.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> Except 3 of those things were down when Cena was champ in recent years.


You mean Punk. :cena4


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't be mad since it's only a transitional run but we're dealing with Brock winning and setting exciting and fresh match ups with Bryan, Cesaro, and Reigns. Looking ahead we got a lot of interesting scenarios when Brock wins so I can't complain!


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

gosh... imagine if the Undertaker lost his streak just to make Cena looks strong after he beats Lesnar.

Fuck this company.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I can't be mad since it's only a transitional run but we're dealing with Brock winning and setting exciting and fresh match ups with Bryan, Cesaro, and Reigns. Looking ahead we got a lot of interesting scenarios when Brock wins so I can't complain!


I wish more ppl were as sensible as you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least he made Bray Wyatt look good before getting another title reign.

:ti


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Monterossa said:


> gosh... imagine if the Undertaker lost his streak just to make Cena looks strong after he beats Lesnar.
> 
> Fuck this company.




Cena already defeated Lesnar and the Undertaker and the streak was nothing but a marketing ploy, and don't worry Lesnar is winning at Summerslam.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Not surprising but still disappointing. I was routing for Bray all the way. Cena vs Lesnar makes the most sense. It's the biggest money match they can do with Bryan being out. Really sucks Bryan got injured in the way he did, was really looking forward to him vs Lesnar and now it's in doubt if that match will happen.

Cena vs Lesnar should be a great match at least and I think everyone knows Lesnar is getting the title.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> gosh... imagine if the Undertaker lost his streak just to make Cena looks strong after he beats Lesnar.
> 
> Fuck this company.


Iam loving EVERY MOMENT of these meltdowns :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, Brock is beating Cena clean then. yeah? :side:


----------



## Cardiac Kid (Jun 22, 2013)

I dont even dislike Cena, but fuck me, why? I think now would have been a good time to give it to Reigns or Bray, maybe even Cesaro, someone new. None of them are perfect but it doesn't hurt to have a surprise once in a while, and then we can see what they can actually do as the champ, even its only for a few months.

And if Brock wins it I sure hope he wrestles more than once a month. I guess it will just be him walk to the ring on Raw and Heyman talk. I dont mond if Lesnar becomes champ as long as he does more than he's done in his other feuds


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> Except 3 of those things were down when Cena was champ in recent years. Cena as champ is gonna bring in a bunch of subs to a network geared to the older fan base?












Exactly. Ratings and subs to the WWE network are not suddenly going to soar because they put the championship back on a loaf of moldy, 10 year old bread that everyone is tired of eating.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Worse picks than Cena to win:

Del Rio
Orton
Kane
Wyatt


Equal picks to Cena:

Reigns


Better picks than Cena to win:

Cesaro
Sheamus



The match was shit, there were no truly good choices for the winner. I repeat, _NO GOOD CHOICES_. When there are _NO GOOD CHOICES_ it's obvious WWE will go with the safest choice. Not only was this expected but it was the _most logical choice_.

This wasn't a singles match for the WWE Championship last year - or a match for the World Heavyweight Championship last year - where Cena losing one on one to an up-and-coming superstar would be, overall, acceptable and a genuinely good choice. This was an eight man ladder match for the relatively newly unified championship WWE are _trying_ to make more important than anyone.

Giving this championship to anyone not named Cena would have been either silly (worse choices listed, and Reigns), or considerably unsafe (the better choices in Cesaro and Sheamus). Though I think Cesaro and Sheamus would have been the only legitimately better champion picks than Cena, it's not exactly hard to see that Cesaro and Sheamus could have easily been booked horribly afterwards.


I get the "LOL CENA WINS XDDDD" meme shit but that is hardly applicable here.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Agreed, MADDOXITRON.
Cena was the best choice.


----------



## Cardiac Kid (Jun 22, 2013)

MADDOXITRON said:


> Worse picks than Cena to win:
> 
> Del Rio
> Orton
> ...


I find it surprising anyone thinks Sheamus was a better pick than Cena


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The fact that Cena was the best choice is a problem too.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Cardiac Kid said:


> I find it surprising anyone thinks Sheamus was a better pick than Cena


Only because I would imagine Sheamus turning heel not long after it, and being a legitimately dominant heel.



CM12Punk said:


> The fact that Cena was the best choice is a problem too.


In part, I agree. Bryan was injured and they had a short two months to come up with a better choice, which is understandably difficult if not impossible, honestly.

They _could_ have booked the rising talent like Cesaro, Reigns, and as much as I hate to say it, Wyatt, better from the get-go, but it's not like they knew Bryan was going to go in for surgery when they started fucking up their booking.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

If this leads to Cena beating Brock in his first match since ending the streak then fuck this company and i hope all of creative and Vince burn in hell


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Darkness is here said:


> Agreed, MADDOXITRON.
> Cena was the best choice.


You know you 've got a problem when the "best choice" in the year 2014 is the 15th reign of john cena. What a sad, pathetic state this company and the whole business is in.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

New "era"... same shit. :no:


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Terminator GR said:


> You know you 've got a problem when the "best choice" in the year 2014 is the 15th reign of john cena. What a sad, pathetic state this company and the whole business is in.





That's because the guy they were billing as the face of the WWE since the Royal Rumble is injured and is out for a long time.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I seriously didn't see anybody else in this title match worthy of getting the belts. At least, with the belts back on Cena, it'll give our favorites like Reigns, Cesaro, Bray and others a title chase opportunity. I always believed the character builds way better when chasing the belt instead of winning them early. 

Just like MADDOXITRON said, Cena was the best choice. 

And this comes from a guy who hates Cena.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Bray Wyatt would have been the best choice, had Cena not gotten a pointless win over him in the Last Man Standing match. He had the crowd and the momentum, but it was totally killed by Cena and for what? So Cena can rise above again?:lmao

Seriously, it's just hilarious at this point. The only thing that irks me is that guys like Bray Wyatt who had the momentum to go over always hit that Cena barrier and then get shoved right back down. They kill everyone else who stands a chance of being the next big thing with this guy to the point that it is just embarrassing. If people can't see how WWE is only hurting itself in the long term by continuing to do this, then I don't know what else to say. Enjoy the show, I guess, lol.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Terminator GR said:


> You know you 've got a problem when the "best choice" in the year 2014 is the 15th reign of john cena. What a sad, pathetic state this company and the whole business is in.


Hardly.
Every single superstar that has debuted _prior_ to the Shield has been dropped entirely by a good portion of WWE fans. Ziggler, Sheamus, Cesaro, to name the biggest of those. People care too much about the newer guys in Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns and Wyatt, to be invested in any people who have had a long enough career to get a genuine opportunity at a true main event role.

The only exception to this is Bryan, who is injured.

Basically, the only people the fans as a whole care about right now that are superstars who have been on the main roster for a maximum of 22~ months.



ZachS22 said:


> If this leads to Cena beating Brock in his first match since ending the streak then fuck this company and i hope all of creative and Vince burn in hell


That's where the problem would lie.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> You know you 've got a problem when the "best choice" in the year 2014 is the 15th reign of john cena. What a sad, pathetic state this company and the whole business is in.


If the alternatives are Cesaro Sheamus Del Rio Wyatt Reigns Bryan Kane Rollins Ambrose & co, please keep the belts on Cena until he's on a wheelchair.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

bigdog40 said:


> That's because the guy they were billing as the face of the WWE since the Royal Rumble is injured and is out for a long time.


Wut? Even when he was there, Cena still was the face of the company.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cardiac Kid said:


> I find it surprising anyone thinks Sheamus was a better pick than Cena


Not to mention Cesaro, lol.

A guy who approaches the ring with a black robe & sirens in the background and who couldn't cut a 4/10 promo in German or Italian...

"But he's a great ring worker!"

:haha


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> Not to mention Cesaro, lol.
> 
> A guy who approaches the ring with a black robe & sirens in the background and who couldn't cut a 4/10 promo in German or Italian...
> 
> ...


Are you fucking serious?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Let's face it. After Mania, Bryan's short lived reign was a wet fart. In large part due to the cringe-worthy Kane storyline, which ruined him before he really got started. But I have not given up on the guy because of his talent. That is why I think the only logical outcome of this is to have Bryan come back and beat Cena clean for the title. That kind of storyline with the main guy is about the only thing I can see saving Bryan once he returns. And if they do this, then I will have no choice but to tip my hat to WWE and Cena for doing what is right. We shall see where they go with this.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I am super excited about Cena/Orton or Cena/Kane at Battleground. Fresh stuff.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

MADDOXITRON said:


> Hardly.
> Every single superstar that has debuted _prior_ to the Shield has been dropped entirely by a good portion of WWE fans. Ziggler, Sheamus, Cesaro, to name the biggest of those. People care too much about the newer guys in Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns and Wyatt, to be invested in any people who have had a long enough career to get a genuine opportunity at a true main event role.
> 
> The only exception to this is Bryan, who is injured.
> ...


Ziggler has been "dropped" by the fans? If anything, the opposite is true.




RM Dandy said:


> If the alternatives are Cesaro Sheamus Del Rio Wyatt Reigns Bryan Kane Rollins Ambrose & co, please keep the belts on Cena until he's on a wheelchair.


Sorry but if you really believe this then you are part of the problem. Fans like you are part of the problem. Do you seriously prefer cena over bray, rollins or ambrose? fpalm


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



DemBoy said:


>


I wish I saw a live reaction of this forum when this happen :lmao


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ceeder said:


> I am super excited about Cena/Orton or Cena/Kane at Battleground. Fresh stuff.



Canttttttt take the sarcasmmmmm nooooooooooooo *head explodes* 

Rollins better cash in and quick!

And that apparent poster for cena vs lesnar would be better as a no1 contender match or something or not happening at all.

Love to see brock face someone new like cesaro, reigns or bryan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

If the plan is to put the title on Lesnar maybe as soon a Summerslam then going with Cena makes sense. But only then. 

If Cesaro, Wyatt, or any of the others won the title as a planned transitional champion waiting to be jobbed out to Lesnar it would do them no real favor. Many transitional champs like Ron Garvin gained little from being a short-term placeholder to do a long-planned job.

Cena if he finally does take a loss to Lesnar, isn't going to be hurt by it at all. He will put up a tough fight and come up short (even though Lesnar is a heel and half this board thinks that means he loses 'cause that is what heels do - stuck in the 80's). 

If it is a transition going with a guy who can look good in a loss and can sure afford one rather than a new guy was a good call.

If that is not the plan then it is just Cena Wins Part 10,973.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

i rather have Batista or Triple H as champions and i hate those two


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

I love the rage in this thread. Cena was the perfect guy to win that match so he can then go and face lesnar in a big money match at ss. Think about it people.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Bookockey said:


> If the plan is to put the title on Lesnar maybe as soon a Summerslam then going with Cena makes sense. But only then.
> 
> If Cesaro, Wyatt, or any of the others won the title as a planned transitional champion waiting to be jobbed out to Lesnar it would do them no real favor. Many transitional champs like Ron Garvin gained little from being a short-term placeholder to do a long-planned job.
> 
> ...




Cena's lost to Lesnar before but some of you weren't around during Lesnar's first run when he was the top guy. Cena can be a place holder since a loss wouldn't hurt him, but the only reason why Cena is champion is because Daniel Bryan is injured. Had Bryan not suffered the neck injury, we would be talking about Bryan vs Lesnar as opposed to Cena vs Lesnar. Plus the WWE needs a marquee match for Summerslam and Brock Lesnar vs any of the other 7 men doesn't do any of those guys or the WWE any favors.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There were people who made posts about wanting Bryan to get injured and posts just wishing he wasn't champion anymore. You got what you wanted. Hope you're happy with yet another meaningless Cena title reign.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

bigdog40 said:


> Cena's lost to Lesnar before but some of you weren't around during Lesnar's first run when he was the top guy. Cena can be a place holder since a loss wouldn't hurt him, but the only reason why Cena is champion is because Daniel Bryan is injured. Had Bryan not suffered the neck injury, we would be talking about Bryan vs Lesnar as opposed to Cena vs Lesnar. Plus the WWE needs a marquee match for Summerslam and Brock Lesnar vs any of the other 7 men doesn't do any of those guys or the WWE any favors.


but...but, SHEENA SHUCKS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> Cena's lost to Lesnar before but some of you weren't around during Lesnar's first run when he was the top guy. Cena can be a place holder since a loss wouldn't hurt him, but the only reason why Cena is champion is because Daniel Bryan is injured. Had Bryan not suffered the neck injury, we would be talking about Bryan vs Lesnar as opposed to Cena vs Lesnar. Plus the WWE needs a marquee match for Summerslam and Brock Lesnar vs any of the other 7 men doesn't do any of those guys or the WWE any favors.


Dude, no one cares about a meaningless match from 10-12 years ago. This was before Cena was on top. I mean, seriously.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

cena hasnt been in the title scene for 3 years now outside of a few filler reigns

stop complaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> cena hasnt been in the title scene for 3 years now outside of a few filler reigns
> 
> stop complaining.


Cena hasn't been in the title scene for 3 years, except a few filler reigns..? And we all know how important those reigns were.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> cena hasnt been in the title scene for 3 years now outside of a few filler reigns
> 
> stop complaining.


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

As I posted earlier in the thread:

Since winning Money In The Bank 2012, Cena has fought for a world title on 14 of the 20 PPVs he has appeared at. TBH you might as well go ahead and make that 16x fighting for the title since he'll be holding it until Summerslam at least. The only PPVs in the last two years that he hasn't either been injured or fighting for a world title were:

* TLC 2012 (fought Ziggler for the MITB contract in the main event because the champion (Punk) was injured)
* Royal Rumble 2013 (won the Royal Rumble)
* Elimination Chamber 2013 (fought The Shield having already been confirmed for the main event of WM29)
* WM30 (beat Wyatt)
* ER 2013 (lost the steel cage match vs Wyatt)
* Payback 2014 (beat Wyatt)

Cena's PPV appearances in the last two years: 14x fighting for a world championship, 3x burying Wyatt, 1x winning the Royal Rumble, 2x putting over the future of the company (one of whom was then repeatedly buried by Cena for weeks afterwards). He missed Hell in a Cell 2012 and Night of Champions & Battleground 2013 due to injury.

But yeah, not in the title scene. 

:ti


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

ROLLINS said:


> Dude, no one cares about a meaningless match from 10-12 years ago. This was before Cena was on top. I mean, seriously.




It was actually a PPV title match they had


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Dude, no one cares about a meaningless match from 10-12 years ago. This was before Cena was on top. I mean, seriously.


It was for the WWE Championship. It meant a lot actually


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> It was actually a PPV title match they had


HBK and Bret Hart had a title match at Survivor Series 1992. Bret was the world champion and HBK was the IC Champion. When people talk about them, does anyone talk about that match? No. HBK was a midcarder at that point. They talk about WM 12 and SS '97. Either way, it was over a DECADE ago. Ancient history as far as WWE and wrestling fans are concerned. There are fan who don't remember what happened a year or two ago, nevermind 10-12.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol, see this people this place looks to from another dimension.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?_e_pi_=7,PAGE_ID10,3030624396


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> Lol, see this people this place looks to from another dimension.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/story.php?_e_pi_=7,PAGE_ID10,3030624396


The link is broken.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JY57 said:


> It was for the WWE Championship. It meant a lot actually


It was still before Cena's run on top and 10-12 years ago. You think casual fans remember that?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> HBK and Bret Hart had a title match at Survivor Series 1992. Bret was the world champion and HBK was the IC Champion. When people talk about them, does anyone talk about that match? No. HBK was a midcarder at that point. They talk about WM 12 and SS '97. Either way, it was over a DECADE ago. Ancient history as far as WWE and wrestling fans are concerned. There are fan who don't remember what happened a year or two ago, nevermind 10-12.


I don't think the company can remember what happened a year or two ago, let alone the delusional Cenatards


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

hbgoo1975 said:


> The link is broken.


damn the facebook links.
Just go to cena's page on facebook and see ppl's reaction


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> It was still before Cena's run on top and 10-12 years ago. You think casual fans remember that?


If they saw the match they would probably wonder who that guy coming out in a baseball shirt is.

As far as Cena not being in the title scene for 3 years... Just :ti


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> Cena's lost to Lesnar before but some of you weren't around during Lesnar's first run when he was the top guy. Cena can be a place holder since a loss wouldn't hurt him, but the only reason why Cena is champion is because Daniel Bryan is injured. Had Bryan not suffered the neck injury, we would be talking about Bryan vs Lesnar as opposed to Cena vs Lesnar. Plus the WWE needs a marquee match for Summerslam and Brock Lesnar vs any of the other 7 men doesn't do any of those guys or the WWE any favors.


So Sheamus the third top babyface in the company wouldn't benefit from a war with Lesnar? Orton is stale right now, him the second top star fighting for his life against the beast would be nothing? Cesaro wouldn't make his name giving Lesnar multiple uppercuts? 

Well I think so...


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

be like me and don't watch WWE anymore! 

What if I told you there was this amazing promotion that has a combination of high flying cruiserweights, technical wrestlers and big men that can actually go. A promotion where the best WRESTLER's typically hold the heavyweight championship, in fact AJ Styles is the current champ. This promotion also has storylines that aren't shit. Their PPV's are 4 hours and only $25. You get what you pay for every time. Now what if I told you this promotion is having a huge 2 bracket tournament next month with wrestlers from around the world competing in what's sure to be a spectacle. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, Shin Nihon Puroresu (New Japan Pro Wrestling).


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> damn the facebook links.
> Just go to cena's page on facebook and see ppl's reaction


Those dumb Cena marks wouldn't know the difference between a Tombstone Piledriver or a Fall away slam


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*just what*

OVER 2 YEARS, no make that 3, since 2011, EVEN WHEN Cmpunk had the title, he has been in the title picture, Basically think about it, some 2011 2012, when he went against the Rock at 28, It was clear since that when the Rematch became apparent, Cena was in the Title picture because they needed the title to make the rematch that more legitimate. So Even without being with the belt or in matches for it, he was in the title picture for a whole year, overshadowing the actual champion !

then fast forward to 2013 and lo and behold Cena becomes champ again, Only to drop the strap to D Bryan due to injury. ONLY TO RETURN and take the belt from Del Rio, SO HE CAN BE IN THE TITLE PICTURE AGAIN vs orton, so we have Basically post SummerSlam as the ONLY time where cena wasn't in the title picture, for 1-2 months, only to have the rest of the year in it again, 

then 2014, Up until Rumble where he lost the unification match, Then in E Chamber he was in the title hunt again, to lose, then be absent from it only because Batista needed the title to make his return more legitimate, only to blow up in WWE's face when everyone shat on the rumble.

SO post Wrestlemania,we have D Bryan and Kane for the title, But of course shenannigans occur and Bryan is out of action, Only for Cena to make BRYAN's FUED irrelevant ( as it was already but still ) by completely squashing his feud SO HE CAN BE IN THE TITLE PICTURE AGAIN.

So basically, He was in the picture over the champion for a year, and then afterwards he crushes the guy who the champion was fueding with so he can get into the picture again.

The only occasions in the last 3 years Cena was away from the title picture, was Post Summerslam, Wrestlemania 28 and 30, and post wrestlemania and those were due to Injuries and Batista. So out of say 30 months of WWE, out of those 30 I would say some 25 he was involved with the title in some way. 25 months of the EXACT SAME SHIT.


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Why are Cena haters so upset?*



RKO 4life said:


> Randy fucking Orton should have won


Yeap, totally agree


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Those dumb Cena marks wouldn't know the difference between a Tombstone Piledriver or a Fall away slam


Does it really matter, if they know or don't.
They are real wrestling fans like us, they follow their fav superstars like we do.
The only difference is they like cena and marks don't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> Does it really matter, if they know or don't.
> They are real wrestling fans like us, they follow their fav superstars like we do.
> The only difference is they like cena and marks don't.


Marks don't like Cena? But real fans do? If anything, it's the other way around.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I was calling the casuals real fans(why can't they be?).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> I was calling the casuals real fans(why can't they be?).


Oh okay, I wasn't getting your point. Got it now. I don't usually get caught up in the casual fan vs real fan thing. Doesn't matter much to me. My only thing is Cena's booking. Hell, if my favorite was booked like this for 10 years, even I would be like "What the hell?" at this point.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Oh okay, I wasn't getting your point. Got it now. I don't usually get caught up in the casual fan vs real fan thing. Doesn't matter much to me. My only thing is Cena's booking. Hell, if my favorite was booked like this for 10 years, even I would be like "What the hell?" at this point.


well, you can't blame vince, you know.
Cena is his biggest money maker and if I or anyone would have been in vince's shoes, we would have also done the same thing.
And it's almost been a year since cena has held the title, only to drop it under 2 months, so what is to complain.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Same old shit. Let's hope they feed him to lesnar - although we all know what happend last time. A cena lesnar programme is a good idea though but only if lesnar wins

Personally I think it was too soon for reigns and cesaro to win, but think I that bray could have been a good transitional champion and it wouldn't have hurt him loosing to lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> well, you can't vince, you know.
> Cena is his biggest money maker and if I or anyone would have been in vince's shoes, we would have also done the same thing.
> And it's almost been a year since cena has held the title, only to drop it under 2 months, *so what is to complain*.


Because as someone who has watched for the past 10 years, I'm sick of the same guy and the same result hogging up the top spot in the company? It's been TEN years. I can't believe there would even be one person STILL defending this absolute shit. No one wonder why Vince accepts mediocrity from the product these days. The fans allow him.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

As long as Brock beats him for the title then I am fine with a 2 month Cena reign. Also, as long as it is his last, he should not break Flair's record.


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

What I don't get is people saying he is gonna face brock at SS, if that's true then that means Brock will win rite? He is not coming back just to loose, is he? And if he wins at SS then how does that work? He is not gonna keep the belt till wrestlemania as he is not gonna wrestle and wwe can't afford to have a champion which doesn't show up. 

Now people bring up Rock but Rock won at RR not at SS

So either Brock wins at SS and loses at Nights of champion or he doesn't face cena for title at SS at all or he faces him and loses

u pick 

None of it works out. If plan is for brock to win the title at RR then why make cena win now?

Orton should have won.



Gwilt said:


> As long as Brock beats him for the title then I am fine with a 2 month Cena reign. Also, as long as it is his last, he should not break Flair's record.


haha

but he will 

and Orton will too


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

p862011 said:


>


:maury I don't know what's worse. WWE's insistence on keeping him the end all be all or his trolling of the fans who are sick of him.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Another fucking Cena title reign? Give me a break! fpalm

Here's hoping Brock beats the shit out of him at Summerslam.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Reminds me of Fresh Prince where Will joins the team as the star and the coach makes everyone recite the line "Pass the ball to Will". I wonder if Vince makes all the guys recite "Cena wins" when they go over matches.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

p862011 said:


>


Yes, of course. Because only the internet hates you, Cena. You never got booed by anybody live.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Yes, of course. Because only the internet hates you, Cena. You never got booed by anybody live.


nor does gets booed by everybody.



p862011 said:


>


:lmao
VINTAGE CENA.
THIS IS WHY I LOVE HIM.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Your time is up, my time is now

You can't beat me, you're buried now

It's McMahon's cock that I'm shining now

You can't beat me, but I'm a clown!


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

*sigh* about time for me to take a break from wwe anyway. In the extra 5-8 hours a week I will now have free, I will masturbate

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> gosh... imagine if the Undertaker lost his streak just to make Cena looks strong after he beats Lesnar.
> 
> Fuck this company.


''OH MY!!! JOHN CENA HAS CONQUERED THE MAN WHO CONQUERED THE STREAK'' :cole3

''UNBELIEVABLE MIGGEL. HE JUST HAS A KNACK OF RISING IN BIG MATCHES'' :jbl

''YOU SAID IT JBL. THE GREATEST WWE SUPERSTAR OF ALL TIME. THE CHAMP IS HEEERREE'' :lawler


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


:HA

Face of the company :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

p862011 said:


>


The GOAT.

:cena2


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

p862011 said:


>


So much for staying humble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ha. His trolling act is almost as stale as his "Never Give Up" character. Now, that's sad.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

He beating lesnar at summerslam calling it now so that they can say he beat the man that ended the undertaker's streak


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

p862011 said:


>


What a player.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Batz said:


> So much for staying humble.


You Mad Bro?


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: New WWE Champion (LOL)*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Cena made the most sense. They want a big match for summerslam and if Lesnar is coming back then they two are the best fit


This is one of the dumbest things I've read in the entire thread. 

When Lesnar debuted, Cena had just lost to The Rock and WWE was playing the story of "John Cena is coming off one of the worst years of his life" or something like that. 

Lesnar was super over, fresh off the UFC transition. With all this in mind, Cena beat Lesnar (effectively throwing out millions of dollars as well). 

My point is, if Cena could still beat Brock Leesnar when Cena was at a down time in his careeer. Why the hell would some intelligent think he would have a chance now? 

Thsi is why Lesnar and Cena is NOT the best fit. Pretty much anyone from the roster is a better fit except Triple H. 

Now if you said "WWE fans are morons and WWE can trick them into thinking this match is interesting". Then, I would say you have a point and agree.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

If this leads to Lesnar breaking Cena's arm with the kimura lock at Summerslam the I'd say it was worth it.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

p862011 said:


>



And people wonder why we think he's a toolbag.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I hate Cena, but to be fair it's been at least a year since he was champion so it's not like he is just casually in and out of the title scene just now.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

The Champ is here! You know you guys love Cena.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Aww, they gave him everything: the championship & the WWE 2K15 cover.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Woul've preferred Bryan on the covrr, wonder if he wasn't injured if they wouldve.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> :maury I don't know what's worse. WWE's insistence on keeping him the end all be all or his trolling of the fans who are sick of him.


All of it. Cena hates are just as bad as Cena.

John cena ours really over. I talk to casual fans where I work and I said I want bray to win. Its like I told his kids was there was no santa and that I shoot their dog

Most men casual wwe fans root for cena and that shit honestly perplexed me lol. Grown ass men in cena gear

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread is STILL going strong like cena :darper2


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

WrayBryatt said:


> All of it. Cena hates are just as bad as Cena.
> 
> John cena ours really over. I talk to casual fans where I work and I said I want bray to win. Its like I told his kids was there was no santa and that I shoot their dog
> 
> ...


why do people love superman and that should answer your question

people love a man of honor and integrity who wont change his values because some hate him it is an admirable trait especially for a father


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

2014, the year of... john cena fpalm


----------

